# Verein beitreten, Anforderungen



## postmaster (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem/Frage in die Runde. Ich habe seit ca. Mitte April meinen Fischereischein. Bei uns gibt es sehr wenige Seen, an denen man als Gastangler ran darf. Und falls man mal an einem See als Gast angeln darf, fängt man nichts :-(.

Ich habe mir jetzt div. Fischereivereine in meinem näheren Umkreis angesehen. Für einen würde ich mich besonders interessieren, da 4 Seen vom Verein auf meinem Heimweg liegen. Ich war auch bereits bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch beim Vorstand. Die stellen folgende Bedingungen:

- Aufnahmegebühr: 200€
- Besatzungsbeitrag: (einmalig) 200€
- Jährlicher Beitrag: 150€
- Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis
- 2 Bürgen aus dem Verein, die min. 3 Jahre Mitglied sind

Mit den ganzen Gebühren und Beiträge bin ich einverstanden. Der Verein muss ja auch was tun (wir haben ja gelernt: Hegeziel etc.). Poliz. Führungszeugnis: Okay, auch kein Problem, habe nichts zu verbergen. Das Zeugnis habe ich bereits sogar erhalten und es sind keine Einträge vermerkt. Aber 2 Bürgen aus dem Verein die seit 3 Jahren mit dabei sind? Ich habe das natürlich im persönlichen Gespräch erwähnt, was passiert, wenn ich jetzt niemand kenne. Antwort vom Vorstand war, ich hätte ein Jahr Zeit, mich um Bürgen aus dem Verein zu kümmern, solange bekäme ich "nur" eine Jahresgastkarte für 2 Seen. Auf die Frage, was passiert, wenn ich in dem Jahr niemand finde, hat er nur darauf gelächelt und gemeint, dass dies normal kein Problem sei.

Jetzt bin ich etwas skeptisch. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, 550€ + 90€ für die Jahreskarte auszugeben um dann nach einem Jahr aus dem Verein zu fliegen. 

Ist das ein Vereinsübliche Vorgehensweise? Ein anderer Verein, der leider etwas weiter weg ist, nehmen sogar unterm Jahr Mitglieder auf und liegt preislich fast identisch und hat keine weiteren Bedinungen. Allerdings habe ich auf die einfache Fahrt von knapp 45 Minuten keine Lust.

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr euer Meinungen dazu abgibt. Der Verein hat echt schöne Seen, aber mit den Bürgen kommt mir das seltsam vor. Ich habe halt Angst, nach einem Jahr rauszufliegen, wenn ich niemand finde. Auch habe ich keine Lust, den Leuten in den Arsch zu kriechen und zu betteln, dass se für mich unterschreiben. 

Vielen Dank und VG postmaster


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hi, also mein Beileid, dass Du dich überhaupt mit so einem Schwachsinn auseinander setzen musst. Normal würde ich sagen nehme Deine Beine in die Hand und siehe zu, dass Du Abstand von solchen Leuten bekommst, aber Du weißt am besten wie die Alternativen aussehen.

"Vereinsüblich" ist gut, manche Vereine erlauben sich sowas (und schlimmeres) wobei ich vom Führungszeugnis das erste mal höre, bei anderen gehst Du hin, sagst dass Du Mitglied werden möchtest, legst eine moderate Aufnahme- und Jahresgebühr auf den Tisch und kurze Zeit später hast Du Deine Papiere in der Hand.

Wenn ich wirkliche Alternativen hätte, würde ich einen Bogen drum machen.
Und Du sollst wirklich Aufnahmegebühr + den ganzen Pipapo + Jahreskarte bezahlen und erst nach einem Jahr vielleicht wirklich Mittglied werden? Ich denke dem Verein geht es einfach zu gut. #d

Grüße JK


----------



## Michael.S (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Viel zu teuer , ich würde da nicht eintreten , normal wären ca 100 Euro Aufnahmegebühr und 100 Euro Jahresgebür , es giebt auch Vereine die wesentlich günstiger sind und sehr gute Gewässer haben


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Tja, das ist ja leider (oder zum Glück|uhoh Regional sehr unterschiedlich. Aber so die Größenordnung ist es bei uns auch.

Grüße JK


----------



## capri2 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Süddeutschland ist das aber schon "normaler" ich habe auch 400.- Aufnahmegebühr bezahlt..
und unter 250.- kenne ich hier nix..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ich bin einfach Fassungslos. Wo sind wir bitte angekommen ? Bei uns zahlst du 72 Euro im Jahr, hast ne Bearbeitungsgebühr von 25 Euro einmalig und fertig ist das ganze Theater. Da gehst du in eine Ortsgruppe deiner Wahl und gut ist.

Es ist einfach unglaublich.


----------



## postmaster (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank dass ihr mir euer Feedback gibt. 

Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu naiv und glaube an das gute im Menschen - oder halt einfach unerfahren. 

Leider sind die Beiträge in meinem Umkreis (Landkreis Neu-Ulm, Bayern/Schwaben) alle so. Ein Verein möchte sogar 1.000€ (Aufnahme) + 400€ Jahresbeitrag haben (http://www.fischereiverein-unterelchingen.de/?page_id=20).

Ich werde den Aufnahmeantrag dann doch noch nicht abgeben (habe eh bis Oktober/November Zeit, weil da der Verein ihren Hauptversammlung hat) und werde mich um weitere Vereine umsehen. 

Vielleicht hat der eine odere andere gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.

VG postmaster


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



postmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank dass ihr mir euer Feedback gibt.
> 
> ...



1000 Euro ?

Ich hätte das Vereinshaus angezündet. Sind das alles DAFV-Gewässer ?


----------



## capri2 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ja so ist das leider..
und ne Tageskarte unter 15 Euro musst auch suchen..


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer , ich würde da nicht eintreten , normal wären ca 100 Euro Aufnahmegebühr und 100 Euro Jahresgebür , es giebt auch Vereine die wesentlich günstiger sind und sehr gute Gewässer haben




Hallo,

aber nicht im süddeutschen Raum. Diese Beiträge sind absolut normal, außer es ist ein sehr kleiner Verein mit wenig Gewässer.
Allerdings das mit dem Führungszeugnis ist mir auch neu.
Bürgen verlangen tatsächlich einige Vereine (aber nicht die Mehrzahl).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



capri2 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das leider..
> und ne Tageskarte unter 15 Euro musst auch suchen..



Sind das DAFV Gewässer ? Dann würde ich mir nen Verein außerhalb suchen und dort dann Befischen....

Wäre ich auf den Barrikaden und würde jede Presse, Kirche, Verbände, Politik, Antifa und alles was mir einfällt einschalten. Niemand hat das Recht über Grund und Boden so zu herrschen und  solch elitäre Selektionen stattfinden zu lassen. Ich kann das gar nicht glauben. |uhoh:


----------



## postmaster (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ob es sich beim Unterelchinger See bzw. bei "meinem" Verein um ein DAFV See handelt, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang nichts gefunden und würde deshalb behaupten, nein.

Die Mitarbeiterin auf der Stadt hat mich auch komisch angesehen, als ich ihr gesagt habe, dass ich das Führungszeugnis für die Aufnahme im Fischerverein benötige. Hat sie auch noch nie gehört. Steht aber allerdings tatsächlich aufm Aufnahmeantrag.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



postmaster schrieb:


> Ob es sich beim Unterelchinger See bzw. bei "meinem" Verein um ein DAFV See handelt, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang nichts gefunden und würde deshalb behaupten, nein.
> 
> Die Mitarbeiterin auf der Stadt hat mich auch komisch angesehen, als ich ihr gesagt habe, dass ich das Führungszeugnis für die Aufnahme im Fischerverein benötige. Hat sie auch noch nie gehört. Steht aber allerdings tatsächlich aufm Aufnahmeantrag.



Hab mir gerade auch die Homepage angesehen:

"*Wenn Sie Freude an der Natur haben und unsere Vereinsziele respektieren, würden wir auch Sie gerne in unserem Verein begrüßen. Wir sind gerade spezialisierten Anglern gegenüber besonders aufgeschlossen. Unsinnige Verbote, die unser schönes Hobby beeinträchtigen, sind uns fremd.*"

Das Allein hätte mir schon genug Grund gegeben inklusive der Gebühren meinen Verstand zwischen den Ohren zu nutzen das dieser Verein kein Interesse an einer Gemeinschaft von Anglern hat. Wie sollen Einkommensschwache oder gar Menschen die noch kein Einkommen erzielen ihr Hobby überhaupt ausführen?

Sind ja weniger willkommen, weil nicht so spezialisiert ? Führungszeugnis noch dazu, das Kostet ja auch nichts. Geht mir hier gerade die Hutschnur hoch......


----------



## cafabu (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

moinsen,
das mit den Gebühren musst Du selber wissen. Es gibt günstigere aber auch teurere Vereine. Führungszeugnis habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Meines ist zwar auch sauber, aber es wäre der erste Hinweis auf einen "Korinthenkacker-Vorstand" und ob ich mir dann so etwas antuen muss???
2 Bürgen schlägt für mich den Verein ins absolute aus. Das stinkt nach Hochbürokratie aus der Kaiserzeit und dem "treuen Untertan". Was mögen da noch für Strukturen im Laufe der Zeit auftauchen.
Wäre also theoretisch schon mal nichts für mich, musst Du aber selber entscheiden.


----------



## tomsen83 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Mal die Unverschämten Kosten außen vor gelassen. Tritt ein, geh angeln und den nächstbesten zwei Typen die die Voraussetzung als Bürge erfüllen stellst nen Kasten Bier hin. Fertig. 
GAAAAANZ WICHTIG: unbedingt weniger fangen als die anderen, sonst wird dat nix..


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hi, hier mal was aus meiner Gegend: Ersten drei Jahre nur Mittgliedschaft auf Probe, danach reicht die Stimme eines Mitglieds aus, um die Vollmitgliedschaft zu verwehren.:q
Aufnahmegebühr ist dann allerdings schon voll bezahlt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal was aus meiner Gegend: Ersten drei Jahre nur Mittgliedschaft auf Probe, danach reicht die Stimme eines Mitglieds aus, um die Vollmitgliedschaft zu verwehren.:q
> Aufnahmegebühr ist dann allerdings schon voll bezahlt.
> 
> Grüße JK



Wird euch das nicht zu Blöd oder seid ihr damit alle Aufgewachsen das ihr solche Umstände als Akzeptabel annehmt. Jetzt verstehe ich aber auch, warum bei uns alle Lachen wenn das Wort Bayern fällt. :q


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer , ich würde da nicht eintreten , normal wären ca 100 Euro Aufnahmegebühr und 100 Euro Jahresgebür , es giebt auch Vereine die wesentlich günstiger sind und sehr gute Gewässer haben





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach Fassungslos. Wo sind wir bitte angekommen ? Bei uns zahlst du 72 Euro im Jahr, hast ne Bearbeitungsgebühr von 25 Euro einmalig und fertig ist das ganze Theater. Da gehst du in eine Ortsgruppe deiner Wahl und gut ist.
> 
> Es ist einfach unglaublich.



Ihr zwei habt offensichtlich keine Ahnung, was im Süden so abgeht. Hier ist einfach zu wenig Wasser für zu viele, die Angeln wollen.

Der hier genannte Tarif ist eher noch als günstig anzusehen. Da langen andere Clubs ganz anders zu und es wird ihnen bereitwillig gegeben. Die Sache mit den Bürgen klingt zwar schlimm, aber wer weiß, was für Sachen den Verein dazu genötigt haben? Damit ist es dann sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich Mitglieder daneben benehmen werden. Im Falle eines Falles wären ja alle drei betroffen.

Und dann die Rufe "Da suche ich mir was anders!"... nur zu, in einer Region, wo die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übertrifft. Die Zustände sind absolut nicht mit dem vergleichbar, was man aus weiten Teilen Deutschlands kennt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Die Anforderungen an Vereine sind ebenso unterschiedlich wie die Angebote und die Zufriedenheit.

Stimmungsbilder dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280878


----------



## niersfischer93 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Also die Sache mit den zwei Bürgen scheint mir etwas schleierhaft und ich wäre da auch eher vorsichtig. Mit etwas Pech kannst du da ne Menge Geld versenken.
In unserem Verein zahle ich ca. 120€ Jahresbeitrag, wobei ich 50€ erstattet bekomme, wenn ich einen Tag Vereinsarbeit leiste.
Beim Eintritt selbst musste ich lediglich 20€ Pand für den Schlüssel bezahlen. Aber das mit den Beiträgen scheint ja je nach Ort *deutlich *zu schwanken |supergri.

Gruß und dickes Petri

niersfischer93


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ihr zwei habt offensichtlich keine Ahnung, was im Süden so abgeht. Hier ist einfach zu wenig Wasser für zu viele, die Angeln wollen.
> 
> Der hier genannte Tarif ist eher noch als günstig anzusehen. Da langen andere Clubs ganz anders zu und es wird ihnen bereitwillig gegeben. Die Sache mit den Bürgen klingt zwar schlimm, aber wer weiß, was für Sachen den Verein dazu genötigt haben? Damit ist es dann sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich Mitglieder daneben benehmen werden. Im Falle eines Falles wären ja alle drei betroffen.
> 
> Und dann die Rufe "Da suche ich mir was anders!"... nur zu, in einer Region, wo die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übertrifft. Die Zustände sind absolut nicht mit dem vergleichbar, was man aus weiten Teilen Deutschlands kennt!



Was in keinem Falle solch eine Selektion und solch ein Verhalten gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen rechtfertigt nur weil man in der Postion ist oder gar ein Monopol drauf hat.

Es kann sicherlich genügend andere Regeln geben aber das.... Dann brauch mir von diesen ganzen Bonzen auch keiner mehr mit der Gemeinschaft des Angelns, der Fischwaid und Tradition kommen wenn man wie ein Korintenkacker über seinem See schwebt und anderen mit der gleichen Leidenschaft nur Leiden schaft weil man erst geborener war.

Für mich gibt es da keine Argumentationen die solche Konstrukte verteidigen.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wird euch das nicht zu Blöd oder seid ihr damit alle Aufgewachsen das ihr solche Umstände als Akzeptabel annehmt. Jetzt verstehe ich aber auch, warum bei uns alle Lachen wenn das Wort Bayern fällt. :q



Was bleibt den Kollegen denn anderes über? Neue Gewässer wachsen auch in finanziell sehr gut gestellten Bundesländern nicht auf den Bäumen. Was sollten die Angler dran ändern?

Ja gut, ich habs für mich mit Migration nach dem Westen geändert. Dafür waren aber andere Gründe als das Angeln ausschlaggebend. Dafür gehen mir hier im Rheinlande aber auch wieder Sachen ab, die ich in Bayern doch sehr geschätzt habe. Irgendwas ist immer!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Was bleibt den Kollegen denn anderes über? Neue Gewässer wachsen auch in finanziell sehr gut gestellten Bundesländern nicht auf den Bäumen. Was sollten die Angler dran ändern?
> 
> Ja gut, ich habs für mich mit Migration nach dem Westen geändert. Dafür waren aber andere Gründe als das Angeln ausschlaggebend. Dafür gehen mir hier im Rheinlande aber auch wieder Sachen ab, die ich in Bayern doch sehr geschätzt habe. Irgendwas ist immer!



Du willst mir sagen das ihr es nicht schafft Regelungen zu finden, einer Fläche von 120 Ha ? Der Verein hat 185 Mitglieder, jeder hat fast nen HA zur Verfügung.........

Klar.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sind das DAFV Gewässer ? Dann würde ich mir nen Verein außerhalb suchen und dort dann Befischen....
> 
> Wäre ich auf den Barrikaden und würde jede Presse, Kirche, Verbände, Politik, Antifa und alles was mir einfällt einschalten. Niemand hat das Recht über Grund und Boden so zu herrschen und  solch elitäre Selektionen stattfinden zu lassen. Ich kann das gar nicht glauben. |uhoh:



Hallo,

also DAFV Gewässer gibt es bei uns meines Wissens überhaupt nicht.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß die von Dir genannten obigen Organisationen da irgendwas bewirken könnten. Abgesehen davon, daß diese der Vereinsführung überhaupt nicht zu sagen hätten. Außerdem würdest Du Dir damit einen Bärendienst erweisen, denn dann würdest Du in der ganzen Region bekannt sein und kein Verein würde Dich aufnehmen.
Zu den Preisen nochmal, Du hast offenbar falsche Vorstellungen davon, was bei uns im Süden die Gewässer kosten.
Also Aufnahmegebühren  von 300 bis 500 Euro und Jahresbeiträge zwischen 200 und 300 Euro sind absolut normal und gelten hierzulande auch nicht als überteuert, bei entsprechenden Gewässern. Hat mit elitär überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Allerdings bin ich mit meiner Gewässerpalette und den Fangaussichten auch sehr zufrieden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## postmaster (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> [....]Die Sache mit den Bürgen klingt zwar schlimm, aber wer weiß, was für Sachen den Verein dazu genötigt haben? Damit ist es dann sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich Mitglieder daneben benehmen werden. Im Falle eines Falles wären ja alle drei betroffen.



Sorry aber dann können die Bürgen gleich weg lassen. Bürge bedeutet für mich, jemand (persönlich) sehr gut zu kennen. In einem Jahr kann man kein Vertrauen aufbauen, um für jemand gerade stehen zu können. Wenn mich einer nach drei Jahren in diesem Verein fragen würde, ob ich für ihn unterschreibe, würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch skeptisch schauen (ich denke ich spreche da für viele). Man kennt die Person nicht. Und falls bei irgendwelchen "Problemen" die Bürgen auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden sollten, hat sich das erledigt, dass jemand "freiwillig" für einen neuen Mitglied unterschreibt...



Andal schrieb:


> [....]
> Und dann die Rufe "Da suche ich mir was anders!"... nur zu, in einer Region, wo die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übertrifft. Die Zustände sind absolut nicht mit dem vergleichbar, was man aus weiten Teilen Deutschlands kennt!



Ich habe mir 3-4 Vereine in meinem Umkreis angesehen, alle haben "nur" Mitglieds- und Aufnahmebeiträge. Keiner kam mit Führungszeugnis und Bürge. Beitrag (ist wohl nun halt mal so bei uns) und Führungszeugnis habe ich kein Problem, weil ich auch nichts zu verbergen habe - aber die Sache mit den Bürgen gibt mir schon zu denken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



> Wird euch das nicht zu Blöd oder seid ihr damit alle Aufgewachsen das ihr solche Umstände als Akzeptabel annehmt.


Das ist auch hier in BW quasi schon ewig so. Wo es wenig Wasser gibt, heißt es halt "friss oder stirb".

Wer da Riot macht, braucht sich flächendeckend nirgendwo anmelden wollen --> Mundfunk, Blacklist, weg vom Fenster.

Nicht schön, aber halt eine Tatsache. Nix mit Wunschkonzert.

Bis zu EUR 1000,- Aufnahmegebühr sind da wirklich nicht unbedingt ne Seltenheit. Zumeist beläuft es sich aber auf ca. EUR 500,-

Plus Jahresbeitrag von bis zu EUR 400,- (eventuell auch noch ohne Karte, die ist dann noch extra zu blechen) plus bis zu EUR 20,- pro nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunde (also bei Vollzahl nochmal plus EUR 200 bis 300).

Die TG-Gewässer sind so gut wie alle "Melkgewässer" - an zumindest halbwegs Gutes kommt man da als freier Angler nicht ran. 

Das Gute liegt dann oft weit außerhalb (z. B. in Bayern) und erfordert unz lange Anfahrten (also kommt kräftig Spritkohle dann auch noch druff).

Entweder packt man hier richtig Kohle auf den Tisch - oder angelt an Bitterwasser oder eben überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also DAFV Gewässer gibt es bei uns meines Wissens überhaupt nicht.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, daß die von Dir genannten obigen Organisationen da irgendwas bewirken könnten. Abgesehen davon, daß diese der Vereinsführung überhaupt nicht zu sagen hätten. Außerdem würdest Du Dir damit einen Bärendienst erweisen, denn dann würdest Du in der ganzen Region bekannt sein und kein Verein würde Dich aufnehmen.
> ...



Spricht auch für sich, *ich* würde mir das dennoch nicht gefallen lassen. Ich muss schon schauen das ich so über die Runden komme und bei einem der wenigen Hobbies die Bleiben würde eine solche Selektion in mir schon Widerstand regen lassen.

Da ich in diese Vereine auch nicht gehen würde wäre der Bärendienst der Propaganda von Vorständlern zu ertragen. Ich muss aber euere Suppe da unten nicht ertragen weil es bei uns mit etwas mehr Wasserfläche aber auch mehr Mitgliedern trotzdem klappt.

Aber es soll sich jeder damit arrangieren. Ich würde es nicht.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sind das DAFV Gewässer ? Dann würde ich mir nen Verein außerhalb suchen und dort dann Befischen....
> 
> Wäre ich auf den Barrikaden und würde jede Presse, Kirche, Verbände, Politik, Antifa und alles was mir einfällt einschalten. Niemand hat das Recht über Grund und Boden so zu herrschen und solch elitäre Selektionen stattfinden zu lassen. Ich kann das gar nicht glauben. |uhoh:



Willst du darauf hinaus das du wie bei euch in einem dem DAFV angeschlossenen Verein eintrittst und dann den gesamten DAFV Gewässerpool des jeweiligen Bundeslandes beangeln kannst?

Das ist hier leider im Südwest absolut nicht so. Jeder Verein hat seine Gewässer und nur Vereinsmitglieder dürfen diese Gewässer beangeln bzw. Gastkartenangler (wenn Gastkarten erhältlich). Einen Gewässerpool gibt es nicht.

In meiner alten Heimat hatten wir im Umkreis von ca. 35km nur einen vernünftigen Weiher von ca. 4ha: 250€ Aufnahmegebühr, 170€ Jahresgebühr und 12 Arbeitsstunden. Jetzt im neuen Wohnort immerhin 12ha (inkl. 2 Schongebiete und nur 50% beangelbares Ufer) für Aufnahmegebühr 200€, Jahresbeitrag 100€ und 4 Arbeitsstunden. 

Und gerade bei letzterem ist das noch nicht mal wirklich abzocke, da ich die Pachtgebühr kenne die unser Verein an die Stadt bezahlen muss. Wenn wir den Betrag nicht bezahlen wollten pachtet es halt jemand anders. Wir haben so wenige Gewässer im Umkreis, dass man eine solche Pacht ohne Probleme verlangen kann.

Und weil du geschrieben hast, dass du es nicht akzeptieren würdest. Dann müsstest du leider bei uns das Angeln an den Nagel hängen. Ohne Verein geht angeltechnisch bei uns fast 0. Und von einem gemeinsamen Gewässerpool sind wir hier so weit weg wie ein Fußballkreisligist vom Gewinn der Champions League. Leider kann ich nur sagen.


Zurück zum Thread:

Die Anforderungen des Vereins vom Threadersteller sind schon stramm. Deshalb erst mal genau alle Alternativen abklappern und Notfalls halt in den sauren Apfel beißen. Bis auf das Führungszeugnis kommen die anderen Anforderungen leider auch bei uns in der Region immer wieder vor.


----------



## PAFischer (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ich bin ebenfalls aus dem tiefsten Bayern.
Unser Verein verlangt 128 Euro Aufnahme (70 wenn man den Schein dort gemacht hat) und 35 Euro Jahresbeitrag. Das sind echt mal humane Preise. Nur die Gewässerkarten sind nicht günstig.

Bei Vereinen die mir mit Bürgen und pol. Führungszeugnis kommen und auch noch horrende Summen verlangen, kommt mir das blanke Grauen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wird euch das nicht zu Blöd oder seid ihr damit alle Aufgewachsen das ihr solche Umstände als Akzeptabel annehmt. Jetzt verstehe ich aber auch, warum bei uns alle Lachen wenn das Wort Bayern fällt. :q



Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht warum bei euch alle lachen, wenn sie Bayern hören.
Aber eins muß Dir auch klar sein; wir haben hier auch eine ganz andere Gewässerqualität als in den meisten anderen Bundesländern. Zumindest komme ich zu diesem Schluß, wenn ich hier allgemein und auch zwischen den Zeilen mitlese.
Und wenn Du wirklich teuer fischen willst, geh mal nach Österreich auf Forellen. Tageskarten von 100 (in Worten einhundert) Euro gelten dort noch als normal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Süden und Westen kann man eben nicht mit dem Osten, Nordosten Deutschlands vergleichen. Wie Andal es schon sagte - zu wenig Wasserfläche für zu viele Angler. Und wer ein wenig Grips hat - der nimmt nicht jeden auf, auch wenn er es Platzmäßig könnte. Denn dann sind die Gewässer nicht mehr in der selben Balance wie jetzt.... so einfach ist das.

 Nenn es schlechte Erfahrungen, Schutz der eigenen Bestände usw. Dann weiss man warum man sich persönlich und finanziell quasi Nackig machen muss - um in entsprechende Vereine mit potenziell guten Gewässern zu kommen. Dann kommt auch noch das Problem der Pachten etc. dazu. Da wo Gewässer knapp sind - buhlen neben den Anglern auch die finanzell sehr gut ausgestatteten Tierschutzorganisationen drum.... oder Privtinvestoren uvm...


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du willst mir sagen das ihr es nicht schafft Regelungen zu finden, einer Fläche von 120 Ha ? Der Verein hat 185 Mitglieder, jeder hat fast nen HA zur Verfügung.........
> 
> Klar.



Dein Gerechtigkeitssinn in allen Ehren. Aber was sollte unternommen werden und von wem? Der Verein verhält sich vielleicht in deinen Augen ungerecht, aber noch lange nicht rechtswidrig.

In der Bundesrepublik gilt das Eigentumsprinzip. Die Alternative dazu wurde auch schon 40 Jahre lang erprobt und als allgemein untauglich zu den Akten gelegt, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. Mag ja sein, dass dort Angeln anders gesehen und behandelt wurde. Aber dieses Damals ist Vergangenheit und hatte für die dortige Region eh nie Relevanz. 

Plakativ zur Schau getragene Empörung ist da, wie singen im finstren Tann!


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da wo Gewässer knapp sind - buhlen neben den Anglern auch die finanzell sehr gut ausgestatteten Tierschutzorganisationen drum.... oder Privtinvestoren uvm...



Hier genießen in Bayern, wenn es sich um die Vergabe von Pachten aus staatlichem Besitz handelt, die Angelvereine ein gesetzlich festgesetztes Vorrecht vor allen anderen Bewerbern.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Bei uns braucht man sogar eine Art Bürgen aus dem Verein, wenn man nur eine Tagesgastkarte will.

Und das finde ich auch nicht schlecht, ich will nicht jeden dahergelaufenen Lumpen am Wasser haben, so elitär das klingt.

Aber ich brauche keinen Verein, in dem ich Mitglied bin, der teuer besetzt, sich um die Gewässer kümmert und einen super Fischbestand hat, wenn da jeder ans Wasser kommt.

Mein Tipp:
Lauf ein wenig an deren Gewässern rum, komm mit dort sitzenden Anglern ins Gespräch, mach dich ein wenig bekannt.
Die Bürgen hast du schneller, als du gucken kannst, wenn du ein ordentlicher Kerl bist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Dein Gerechtigkeitssinn in allen Ehren. Aber was sollte unternommen werden und von wem? Der Verein verhält sich vielleicht in deinen Augen ungerecht, aber noch lange nicht rechtswidrig.
> 
> In der Bundesrepublik gilt das Eigentumsprinzip. Die Alternative dazu wurde auch schon 40 Jahre lang erprobt und als allgemein untauglich zu den Akten gelegt, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. Mag ja sein, dass dort Angeln anders gesehen und behandelt wurde. Aber dieses Damals ist Vergangenheit und hatte für die dortige Region eh nie Relevanz.
> 
> Plakativ zur Schau getragene Empörung ist da, wie singen im finstren Tann!



Mag doch alles sein, wenn man sich dem ergibt, da bitte. Ich ändere meine Einstellung aber nicht nur weil paranoide, besser gestellte Menschen Angst um ihre fleckchen Wasser haben und sich aus besseren Verhältnissen über andere Stellen können.

Natürlich bin ich Naiv und ein Träumer, ich muss nur in die Zeitung schauen um das Elend zu sehen, als ob unser gemeinsames Angeln davon nicht betroffen wäre. ( Gier, Neid, Etc)

Dennoch habe ich eine Wahl und kann mich auch dagegen Stellen, aber für mich vielleicht auch leicht reden, da bei uns so etwas kaum vorstellbar, geschweige denn je kennen gelernt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber eins muß Dir auch klar sein; wir haben hier auch eine ganz andere Gewässerqualität als in den meisten anderen Bundesländern.
> 
> Lajos



Euer Wasser ist nasser als nass ?


----------



## ronram (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Krasse Sache...
Da bin ich doch froh in NRW zu leben, wo per Landesrecht unverhältnismäßig teure Fischereirechte verhindert werden...

Angebot und Nachfrage sind schön und gut...aber im Falle von Marktversagen sind staatliche Eingriffe durchaus wohlfahrtssteigernd


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mag doch alles sein, wenn man sich dem ergibt, da bitte. Ich ändere meine Einstellung aber nicht nur weil paranoide, besser gestellte Menschen Angst um ihre fleckchen Wasser haben und sich aus besseren Verhältnissen über andere Stellen können.
> 
> Natürlich bin ich Naiv und ein Träumer, ich muss nur in die Zeitung schauen um das Elend zu sehen, als ob unser gemeinsames Angeln davon nicht betroffen wäre. ( Gier, Neid, Etc)
> 
> Dennoch habe ich eine Wahl und kann mich auch dagegen Stellen, aber für mich vielleicht auch leicht reden, da bei uns so etwas kaum vorstellbar, geschweige denn je kennen gelernt.



Je nachdem ob du das Hobby weiter betreiben willst oder nicht, hast du lediglich die Wahl zw. zahlen und angeln oder ein anderes Hobby suchen ....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ein wenig kann ich die Bedenken von Fantastic Fishing sehr gut nachvollziehen. Aber auch die Gegenargumente. Dennoch überwiegt der negative Beigeschmack ein wenig.

Wenn man davon liest, dass nur jemand mit Vermögen angeln darf, dann stimmt mich das schon ein wenig traurig. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder irgendwie die Möglichkeit haben, angeln zu gehen.

Ich verstehe allerdings, dass man keine Lust hat ein Gewässer komplett kaputt zu machen. Wenn ich mir das Gewässer unseres Vereins anschaue. Ein Trauerspiel. Wenig Fisch und gute Angelstellen in Relation zu enorm vielen Anglern. Und so lange C&(S)R nicht erlaubt und in den Köpfen der Leute statt findet, so lange wird es sich hier nicht ändern. Das ganze geht dann noch Hand in Hand mit den weiteren äußeren Einflüssen (Firmen, Tanker Unglück etc...) die weiterhin einen guten Bestand kaputt machen. Kurz gesagt: Angeln gehe ich im eigenen Verein nur noch ganz ganz selten. Ordentliche Fänge noch seltener.

Weniger Mitglieder könnte Abhilfe schaffen und Gastkarten von 3€ (wurde zum Glück auf 5€ hoch gesetzt) - die viel verkauft werden - machen es da auch nicht besser. 

Aber wenn ich mir einen Verein in der Umgebung anschaue, der auch so etwas wie Bürgschaften erwartet - um damit Ausländer vom Verein fern zu halten(Mund zu Mund Propaganda) - dann ist es mir doch lieber schlecht zu fangen als solch eine 2-Klassen Gesellschaft zu unterstützen.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei uns braucht man sogar eine Art Bürgen aus dem Verein, wenn man nur eine Tagesgastkarte will.



Bei uns bekommst du als Gast erst gar keine Karte. Aber ich kann dich problemlos mitnehmen und du angelst dann mit meiner zweiten Rute. Außer eben Spinnfischen, da darf ich ja nur mit einer. Dafür ist es dann aber auch kostenlos.

@ Fantastic Fishing:

Ich finde es wirklich toll, wie sozial du solchen Verhältnissen gegenüberstehst, ehrlich. Aber das hilft dir im Süden keinen Millimeter weiter. Und wie Lajos schon sagte, fahr mal nach Österreich und staune über Preise und Bedingungen. Danach kommen dir Bayern und BaWü wie das gelobte Land vom Billigen Jakob vor!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Je nachdem ob du das Hobby weiter betreiben willst oder nicht, hast du lediglich die Wahl zw. zahlen und angeln oder ein anderes Hobby suchen ....



Ich kann meinen Wohnort auch wechseln. :g


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ein wenig kann ich die Bedenken von Fantastic Fishing sehr gut nachvollziehen. Aber auch die Gegenargumente. Dennoch überwiegt der negative Beigeschmack ein wenig.
> ...........
> Aber wenn ich mir einen Verein in der Umgebung anschaue, der auch so etwas wie Bürgschaften erwartet - um damit Ausländer vom Verein fern zu halten(Mund zu Mund Propaganda) - dann ist es mir doch lieber schlecht zu fangen als solch eine 2-Klassen Gesellschaft zu unterstützen.



Ja klar ist das Schaizze. Aber diese Schaizze ist so uraltbacken, dass du die höchstens mit einer Revolution wegbekommen würdest. Aber wie uns die Geschichte lehrt, wurde nach Revolutionen noch nie was besser, höchstens eine andere Art von Schaizze. Und Revolutionen fressen ihre eigenen Kinder!


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Euer Wasser ist nasser als nass ?



Hallo,

natürlich nicht, aber mit einem besseren Fischbestand.
Zumindest schließe ich das aus vielen Beiträgen hier aus dem Westen, Norden und Osten, sowie aus Berichten von Bekannten aus diesen Regionen und ein ganz klein wenig aus eigenen Erfahrungen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ich finde die Aufnahmebedingungen dieses Vereins auch krass, vor allem diese Bürgschaft.
Da muss man anderen in den Arsh kriechen, um die Gelegenheit zum Angeln zu erhalten, erinnert mich an die gängige Praxis in kuttentragenden Rockerclubs, dort muss man sich auch eine gewisse Zeit erniedrigen (Prospect) um  Member zu werden!
Allerdings war es bei mir auch nicht anders, dass es einer gewissen Fürsprache brauchte um Mitglied im Verein zu werden.
Mein Kumpel war damals Vorstand im Verein und auch die Aufnahmegebühr von 500€ wurde nie eingefordert.
Bei dem Jungangler den ich vor 3 Jahren in den Verein brachte war es genau so, die Aufnahmegebühr wurde nie  abgebucht!
Es geht also auch anders hier im Süden, muss aber nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> natürlich nicht, aber mit einem besseren Fischbestand.
> Zumindest schließe ich das aus vielen Beiträgen hier aus dem Westen, Norden und Osten, sowie aus Berichten von Bekannten aus diesen Regionen und ein ganz klein wenig aus eigenen Erfahrungen.
> ...



Nehme mir das nicht für Übel, aber das erachte ich als Schwachsinn und keineswegs als Argument einer so hohen Gebühr. Wir haben Fischbestände die mehr als Klasse sind und keiner kommt auf die Idee solche Summen einzufordern.

Ich kann hier auch von A-Z fangen, trotz Entnahme, Releasen wird praktiziert wie Abschlagen, das Entscheiden die Leute für sich und das ist auch gut so. Ich kann jemanden fragen ob ich nen Aal bekomme und ich kriege ihn auch wenn Erfolg da, ich gebe gerne nen Kochtopfkarpfen her.

Wir haben sehr starke Hechtgewässer, tolle Karpfenbestände. das Einzige wo gejammert wird sind Aale und die Suche nach dem Tümpel mit Karauschen.

Aber gut.....


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> t.
> Bei dem Jungangler den ich vor 3 Jahren in den Verein brachte war es genau so, die Aufnahmegebühr wurde nie  abgebucht!
> Es geht also auch anders hier im Süden, muss aber nicht?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nehme mir das nicht für Übel, aber das erachte ich als Schwachsinn und keineswegs als Argument einer so hohen Gebühr. Wir haben Fischbestände die mehr als Klasse sind und keiner kommt auf die Idee solche Summen einzufordern.
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

@Lajos, na ja mein Jungangler war 20Jahre alt und hatte, ausser das ich ihm die Angelei an unserem Gewässer beigebracht habe, zuvor mit dem Verein nichts zu tun!
Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass nicht jeder Verein auch zwingend die hohen Gebühren einfordert, vor allem wenn der Verein ohnehin genügend Geld hat, wie der meinige.
Da mussten vor ein paar Jahren sogar mal 3000€ ans Finanzamt überwiesen werden!

Jürgen


----------



## ronram (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> das zweifle ich im Einzelfall auch nicht an, aber viele, viele Beiträge hier lassen einen anderen Schluß zu.
> 
> ...



In welchem Forum schwärmen die Angler über den fischgeilen Süden der Republik? 
Hier im AB?
Da muss ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen haben.[emoji14]


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



ronram schrieb:


> In welchem Forum schwärmen die Angler über den fischgeilen Süden der Republik?
> Hier im AB?
> Da muss ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen haben.[emoji14]



Hallo,

na ja, ich habe geschrieben, daß ich aus vielen Beiträgen hier herauslese, daß es in anderen Regionen oft nicht so gut läuft.
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, daß über den fischgeilen Süden geschwärmt wird, wo hast Du das gelesen?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ronram (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, ich habe geschrieben, daß ich aus vielen Beiträgen hier herauslese, daß es in anderen Regionen oft nicht so gut läuft.
> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, daß über den fischgeilen Süden geschwärmt wird, wo hast Du das gelesen?
> ...


Das habe ich aus deinem Beitrag herausgelesen .


----------



## Ladi74 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hallo, 
hab grade den ganzen Trööt gelesen und finde ihn sehr informativ!

Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis und Bürgen? Häää, gehts noch!
Sind Angler mit Personen gleichzusetzen, die mit Spengstoff u.ä. zu tun haben?
Demnächst kommt noch die Frage, ob man Mitglied in einer terroristischen Vereinigung war oder ist.... und wie oft man mit seiner Frau....
Also nüscht wie weg von dem Verein!

Was ist mit Jugendlichen aus einkommensschwachen Familien?
Gabs da nicht mal von "Flinten-Uschi"(die damals noch Familienministerin war) ne Initiative, dass Vereinsbeiträge vom Amt übernommen werden könen?
Bei max. 1000Eus Aufnahmegebühr möchte ich mal den Sachbearbeiter sehen, der den Antrag auf dem Tisch hat. Ich glaube, der kommt vor Lachen nicht in den Schlaf!
Trotzdem maulen viele Vereine über mangelden Nachwuchs.

Wenn ich im AB Posts lese, was da in "West"-Vereinen so läuft, bekomme ich manchmal Mitleid! ECHT!

Bei mir im Verein kostet der Jahresbeitrag 130Eus, darin enthalten ist schon das " Strafgeld" für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden. 
Die Elbe-Karte (Jahreskarte) bekommt man für nen 5er. Die Sachsen- Karte hat letztens nen 10er gekostet. Brandenburg und MV gibts auf Nachfrage!

Am WE, wenn ich wieder von der Arbeit zurück bin, kann ich mal spaßeshalber die Gewässer in Sachsen-Anhalt durchzählen, die ich beangeln darf. Ohne Zuzahlung!

Eigentlich müsste man ganz böse sein und sagen, tretet in einen DAV-Verein im Osten ein!
Karteileichen gibts genug in den Vereinen und die werden auch akzeptiert.
Macht dann mal nen schönen Ausflug, die Jungs gehen angeln und die Mädels machen Wellness oder was auch immer!

Hab einen Angelkoll. aus Hessen kennengelernt, dessen Verein bewirtschaftet 2Gewässer. Davon trocknet 1 im Sommer aus! Wofür bezahlt man dann Beitrag? Fürs Maulwürfe blinkern?
Der 2. ist ein ehem. Steinbruch, da werden dann Forellen und Karpfen reingekippt.
Da kann man gleich in nen Forellenpuff gehen!

Deshalb braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass es so viele Angler nach Norden zieht, sich in Norwege " die Pfoten wund angeln" und auf die ganze Vereinsmeierei schxxx.

VG


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

die sache mit einem bürgen kenne ich hier in schleswig-holstein allerdings auch bei mindestens einem verein.

die vereine werden hier im norden auch etwas "vorsichtiger".
der verein in dem ich bin ist jetzt mit einem anderen verein eine kooperation eingegangen. ziel waren eigentlich drei bestimmte seen, bekommen hat man letztlich "nur" zwei andere. man wolle erst mal sehen wie das mit "uns" so läuft, da man mit einem anderen verein schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat.

gibt halt immer zwei seiten und ´ne ganze menge dazwischen.

in einem der ersten vereine, die ich hier oben angefragt hatte bekam man nur eine karte wenn man entweder aus dem ort kommt, was ich noch nachvollziehen könnte, oder aber man sich bereit erklärt eine vorstandstätigkeit zu übernehmen.


----------



## winne77 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Bei uns im Grenzgebiet BW/Bayern LKR. DLG/Don sind im Schnitt so 150-400 Euro Aufnahmegebühr fällig.

Hier ist es fast Pflicht in einem Verein zu sein, um überhaupt eine Chance an ein vernünftiges Gewässer zu kommen.
Da viele Vereine ums Jahr 2000 so gut wie keine Tageskarten mehr an nicht Mitglieder verkaufen,da sich eine bestimmte Spezies von anglern mir Netzen und der gleichen ihrem "Hobby" nachgingen,und sich auch so gegenüber anderen Anglern benommen hatten.

Wir sind hier eigentlich sehr gut versorgt mit guten Gewässern durch Kiesabbau,Donau und mehre Fliessgewässer.

Der Pferdefuss an der Geschichte ist, durch die gute Gewässer Vielfalt kommen viele Pächter aus dem Stuttgarter und Göppinger Raum die bereit sind jeden Preis zu bezahlen nur um an Wasser zu kommen für ihre vielen Mitglieder.
Es wird hier teilweise das 4 fache vom vorhergehenden Pachtpreis bezahlt,so das die Ortsansässigen Vereine dieses nicht mehr bezahlen können.
Das sorgt hier für sehr viel Unmut.

Das hat zur Folge das die ansässigen Vereine auch reagieren mussten und dementsprechende Preise zu verlangen.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Angebot und Nachfrage regeln halt die Preise, wenn das Land nicht eingreift.
 Ich verstehe nicht warum sich da jemand Wundert wenn es regionale riesige Unterschiede bei den Mitgliedsbeiträgen gibt.
 Eine Wohnung in der Münchener Innenstatt kostet halt auch ein vielfaches als eine auf einem Dorf in MVP.
 Umgekehrt sind die Löhne in München etwas besser, während man da auf dem Dorf froh sein kann Arbeit in der Region zu finden.
 Soziale Betrachtungen sind zwar angebracht, aber man sollte es auch verstehen wenn regional unterschiedliche Beiträge verlangt werden.

 Einige sind da halt etwas verwöhnt, was Ihre niedrigen Beiträge betrifft.
 Oft haben Ihre Vereine aber über die Gemeinnützigkeit Vorrechte erhalten, was die Pachten unten hält.
 (Achtung: Gemeinnützigkeit setzt oft freien Zugang für Interessierte voraus)
 Teilweise müssen die Angler halt auch von Pächtern geduldet werden und gar nicht einmal selbst zahlen.

 Um einige aus Ihren Träumen von ihren so tollen günstigen Gewässern im Osten zu hohlen, der Hinweis das sie sich die ja oft mit der Berufsfischerei teilen.
 Das kennen viele dieser teuren süddeutschen Vereine nicht und ein Fischer muss schon reichlich Zielfische entnehmen wenn er über die Runden kommen will.

 Ich kenne bislang wenig Angler aus meiner Ecke die wegen der tollen Fänge zu den östlich Seenplatten fahren.(keinen)
 Wobei es bei uns im westlichen Norddeutschland oft gar günstiger ist zu angeln.


----------



## Checco (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hm, ich kenne die Gewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg natürlich nicht, habe mir die Umgebung von Neu-Ulm mal auf der Karte angeschaut.
Ihr habt doch die Donau auf der Türe und die Iller und dann noch unzählige kleine bis mittelgroße Baggerseen im Umkreis von 10 Kilometer.
Da muss doch was ohne Verein gehen, gibt es bei euch nicht so was wie Donaukarten oder Hafenkarten, falls ihr Häfen habt da unten...

Ich bin aus NRW und da ist auch nicht soo viel Wasser aber hier kann man für kleines Geld den Rhein beangeln, für noch weniger diverse Häfen...
Und die Niederlanden für ein Appel und ein Ei aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Ich habe gerade im Internet in deiner Region gestöbert, dass sind ja Preise da vergeht dir die Lust am Angeln.
Jahreskarten für nen popeligen See von nicht mal 10 ha über 200 Euro und das sind ja noch die preiswerten Seen.
Na ja, ist nun mal nicht zu ändern, vielleicht gibt es ja noch irgendwo einen Lichtblick, die Donau, puh die ist ja auch schweineteuer wenn du da angeln möchtest.


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Checco schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin aus NRW und da ist auch nicht soo viel Wasser aber hier kann man für kleines Geld den Rhein beangeln, für noch weniger diverse Häfen...
> ...



 Der war gut, "nicht soo viel Wasser", wir haben doch hier das Glück für insgesamt ca. 100€ über 1000ha Wasserfläche beangeln zu können, wenn man sich seine Karten mit bedacht kauft. Zugegeben, überwiegend naturfern, wie es nur geht. Aber günstiger/ha gibt´s ja vermutlich nur im Nord-Osten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Checco (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

@jkc  die günstigste Variante für uns ist wohl Holland/Niederlande, so viel Wasser für so wenig Geld und wenn man mag kann man auf fast jede Pfütze dort... ein Boot zu Wasser lassen, da können nicht mal die Nordlichter gegen anstinken


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man ganz böse sein und sagen, tretet in einen DAV-Verein im Osten ein!



Absolut richtig !
Ausserdem sollte man bei vielen süddeutschen Vereinen mal die Gemeinnützigkeit überprüfen.
Ich sag das nicht einfach so dahin. Habe selbst lange in München gelebt, und zeitweise auch in der Angelbranche gearbeitet. Im Süden ist die Kohle nunmal zuhause und deshalb wird auch alles über die Kohle geregelt, Amigoland eben |rolleyes.
Langfristige Besatzplanung oder Gewässerpflege waren da absolute Fremdworte. Da wurden (meist) tonnenweise fangfähige Fische in ungeeigneten Gewässern verklappt, 6 Wochen später wars wie vorher. Scheixxegal wird halt der nächste Lastzug bestellt, am Geld wird's sicher nicht scheitern...


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Man, man, man. Was sind denn das für Zahlen? Ich zahle im Jahr 89Euro, plus Karte. Aufnahmegebühr waren zwei Kästen Bier.


----------



## Michael.S (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Warum geht das bei uns nicht so wie in Holland oder auch Ostfriesland macht es vor wie es gehen kann zb der BVO Emden , man kann in zig Gewässern Angeln mit einer Angelerlaubnis und auch die Gastkarten gelten für alle BVO Gewässer , Preise BVO : [SIZE=+1]Jahresbeitrag *Erwachsene 50,-- €*
								(zzgl. einmaliger Aufnahmegebühr)
								Jahresbeitrag *Jugendliche 20,-- €
Aufnahmegebühr 2o Euro
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Bei einigen von euch hat man echt den Eindruck, dass sie noch nie aus dem Dorf/Landstrich herausgekommen sind. 

Das sind nun einmal süddeutsche Verhältnisse und Basta. Wobei man sagen muss, dass es die Schwaben, also ab Augsburg westwärts deutlich schlimmer treiben, als die Bayern und Franken zusammen. Aber das sind auch Zustände, deren Gründe bereits mehrfach geschildert wurden.

Wenn man dazu Holland zitiert, kann man auch gleich ein Rezept für Streuselkuchen posten. Das hilft genau so viel. Oder so tolle Vorschläge wie "geh doch in einen DAV Ostverein". Und was soll er dann, für jeden Angeltag ein paar hundert Kilometer fahren? - Blödsinn!

Im Raum Ulm/Neu-Ulm gibt es vermutlich mehr freie Arbeitsplätze, als in ganz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zusammen. Dafür beißt es halt bei den Angelmöglichkeiten aus. Kann sich ja nun jeder so aussuchen, was ihm wichtiger erscheint, oder!?

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die süddeutschen Vereine keine Mitglieder aufnehmen, das tun sie sehr wohl. Aber eben zu ihren Konditionen, die ich selbst zwar auch nicht so besonders gutheiße, aber in Kenntnis der Bedingungen durchaus verstehen und nachvollziehen kann.

Also bitte erst die örtlichen Gegebenheiten kennenlernen und dann hier den Schnabel aufreissen. Alles andere wirkt äußerst lächerlich!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

So wie sich der Eingangspost liest, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Rein vom Geld ist das für die Region akzeptabel.
Was mich stören würde, wäre das "bürgen" und die anfangs nur 2 Seen, die du befischen darfst.
Vor Eintritt sollte dir bekannt sein, wie der Erwerb von Angelkarten abläuft. Einige Vereine sitzen auf über 10 Gewässern, haben aber begrenzte Kartenkontigente und Wartelisten.
Da kanns dumm laufen und du musst ein paar Jährchen warten, bis du ans Wunschgewässer darfst.
Wenn du anfangs schon nur an ausgewählte Seen darfst, kann es durchaus sein, dass du ohne Zeit und Geld mit der üblichen gemischten Fischplatte bedient wirst.
Das P/L ist meist erst im Rentenalter oder unter hohem Geldeinsatz befriedigend.
Ohne Verein sieht es in der Region mies aus, weiter östlich gibt es aber Jahreskarten für die Donau.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Besonders interessant ist vor Eintritt auch, wie die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer abläuft, aber das erfährst du kaum ohne dich unbeliebt zu machen.

Nicht alle Gewässer erhalten die selbe Aufmerksamkeit und deshalb kann es passieren, dass du z.B als Forellenangler mit äußerst dünnen Beständen konfrontiert wirst und deine Karte hauptsächlich die Seen finanziert.
Eine gleichmäßig qualitative Bewirtschaftung findest du eher selten und zahlst dann auch entsprechend.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Checco schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade im Internet in deiner Region gestöbert, dass sind ja Preise da vergeht dir die Lust am Angeln.
> Jahreskarten für nen popeligen See von nicht mal 10 ha über 200 Euro und das sind ja noch die preiswerten Seen.
> Na ja, ist nun mal nicht zu ändern, vielleicht gibt es ja noch irgendwo einen Lichtblick, die Donau, puh die ist ja auch schweineteuer wenn du da angeln möchtest.



Hallo,

eine Jahreskarte für einen 10 Hektar See von 200 Euro ist schon ganz schön happig. Ist bei uns (Franken) schon deutlich günstiger.
Allerdings mußt Du dabei bedenken, daß dort in der Gegend so ein Baggersee, je nach Lage, zwischen 500.000 und 1.000.000 Euro kostet und, falls er nur gepachtet ist, die Pacht nicht fürn Appel und Ei zu bekommen ist. Hinzu kommen dann noch Besatzkosten etc. das relativiert den Preis der Karte etwas.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## postmaster (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Schönen guten Morgen zusammen,

da habe ich wohl eine (interessante) Diskussion ausgelöst. Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle für eure Beiträge. Ich werde den Antrag für diesen Verein nicht abgeben (wollte ich diese Woche tun). Nachdem ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, ob ich jetzt beitreten soll oder nicht, habt ihr mich nun in der Entscheidungsfindung definitiv weiter geholfen. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird es der Verein, in der ich den Vorbereitungskurs für den Schein gemacht habe (dann halt mit längeren Autofahrten zum See). Die Mitgliedsbeiträge in meiner Region bewegen sich tatsächlich alle in diesem Bereich.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hallo postmaster,

na, dann passt es ja, wenn Du durch die vielen Beiträge mit kontroversen Diskussionen letztendlich eine Entscheidungshilfe bekommen hast.
Wie Andal schon schrieb, bist halt in einer, auch für süddeutsche Verhältnisse "teuren Ecke".
Wie ist es bei dem Verein, welchem Du beitreten willst; bei uns ist es so, daß wenn Du den Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung beim Verein machst (150.- Euro) um eben diesen Betrag die Aufnahmegebühr ermäßigt wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Es geht auch in BW  ohne Aufnahmegebühr. Direkt in Stuttgart.
http://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Mitglied_werden_55.html


----------



## postmaster (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo postmaster,
> 
> na, dann passt es ja, wenn Du durch die vielen Beiträge mit kontroversen Diskussionen letztendlich eine Entscheidungshilfe bekommen hast.
> Wie Andal schon schrieb, bist halt in einer, auch für süddeutsche Verhältnisse "teuren Ecke".
> ...



Das werde ich nächste Woche mal nachfragen, danke für den Tipp. Ich habe gestern mit dem Vorstand telefoniert, ich soll nächste Woche Donnerstag vorbei kommen. Weitere Details besprechen wir dann vor Ort. Werde mal vorsichtig nachfragen, ob man mir hier entgegen kommt. Wäre natürlich genial, wenn da was geht. Der Vorbereitungskurs hat bei mir 250€ gekostet. Aufnahmegebühr verlangt der Verein 300€. Wäre ja schon bei 100-150€ bzw. bei überhaupt einem Nachlass zufrieden .


----------



## postmaster (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es geht auch in BW  ohne Aufnahmegebühr. Direkt in Stuttgart.
> http://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Mitglied_werden_55.html



Wow, bin ganz sprachlos. Ich hätte eher gedacht, dass in Großstädten richtig zugelangt wird. Stuggi ist aber ein gutes Beispiel, wie es auch andersrum funktionieren kann. Finde ich klasse #6


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es geht auch in BW  ohne Aufnahmegebühr. Direkt in Stuttgart.
> http://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Mitglied_werden_55.html



Hallo,

das sind aber komplizierte Regelungen.
Bei uns ist es so, daß ich für meine 210 Euro Jahresbeitrag in 15 Gewässern ohne irgendwelche Regelungen bezüglich der Anzahl der Besuche das ganze Jahr über angeln kann.
Nehme ich dann noch die beiden Verbandskarten, bei denen es allerdings Besuchsbeschränkungen gibt, hinzu (70 Euro), dann kann ich für diese 70 Euro in 8 Gewässern insgesamt 99 mal angeln. Ich halte dies für unsere Region für günstig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

In dem einen Verein in dem ich bin muss man auch 2 Vereinsmitglieder haben, die einen vorschlagen, bevor man eintreten kann. Allerdings ohne Probemitgliedschaft. Also hat man keine Zeit jemanden kennenzulernen. 
 Das Resultat: Eine funktionierende Gemeinschaft. 

 Die Sache mit dem Führungszeugnis kannte ich so auch noch nicht, sehe ich aber als nicht so kritisch an. Ist schnell beantragt und kostet nicht die Welt.

 Generell finde ich höhere Beitrittshürden gut, weil ich möchte auch nicht, dass jede x-beliebige Person Mitglied in meinen Vereinen werden kann.
 Denn der, der wirklich ernsthaft an einer Mitgliedschaft interessiert ist, wird das auch alles gut geregelt bekommen.

 Deshalb hast du meiner Meinung nach die falsche Entscheidung getroffen. Die 45 Minuten für eine einfache Fahrt werden dir auf Dauer auf die Nerven gehen und du wirst viel seltener zum Fischen kommen.

 Ich denke mit etwas Aufgeschlossenheit sind diese 2 Bürgen schnell zu bekommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Warum geht das bei uns nicht so wie in Holland oder auch Ostfriesland macht es vor wie es gehen kann zb der BVO Emden , man kann in zig Gewässern Angeln mit einer Angelerlaubnis und auch die Gastkarten gelten für alle BVO Gewässer , Preise BVO : [SIZE=+1]Jahresbeitrag *Erwachsene 50,-- €*
> (zzgl. einmaliger Aufnahmegebühr)
> Jahresbeitrag *Jugendliche 20,-- €
> Aufnahmegebühr 2o Euro
> *[/SIZE]


 
 Also erst einmal bei Dier vor Ort kannst Du ja sogar Kostenlos in Nordsee und Elbmündung angeln.
 Da brauste nicht einmal einen Fischereischein oder Prüfung.
Das ist zwar nicht so toll zu Angeln, aber noch billiger als z.B im Rhein zu angeln.
 Gute Angelmöglichkeiten, Fischbestände und Ihre Pflege kosten halt Geld.

 Niedersachsen hat ein recht altes Fischereirecht.
 Viele halten es gar für "rückständig", wobei ich denke das man es lieber erhalten sollte, weil das insgesamt ein gutes und Günstiges Model ist.
 Es hat uns langsam zu dem geführt wo wir heute sind.
 Wir haben unglaublich gute Bedingungen zum Angeln, günstige Beiträge, fitte Landesverbände, relativ wenig Probleme mit dem Naturschutz, bislang keine Fischereiabgabe und sehr viele Freiheiten.
 Verfolgt man die Beiträge hier im Forum scheinen unsere Angler unglaublich zufriedener zu sein.
 Das sollten Sie wohl auch, auch wenn es immer etwas zu verbessern gibt.

Du hast einen der Niedersächsischen Großvereine angesprochen und gefragt warum das dort so geht.

 In Niedersachsen wurden unglaublich viele Fischereirechte zu umfangreichen Fischereigenossenschaften zusammen geschlossen, bei deren Verpachtung als Bewirtschafter auch immer auf die Gemeinnützigkeit der Vereine geachtet wird.
 Ein weiterer Grund ist aber auch das komplette Lebensgemeinschafften so auch insgesamt bewirtschaftet und gepflegt werden.
 Gleichzeitig verpachten Gemeinden und Kreise fast nur an Angelvereine vor Ort, auch da wird auf die Gemeinnützigkeit geachtet.
 Das ist nicht nur nett, sondern auch vernünftig wenn die Bewirtschaftung nicht nur an einen Höchstbietenden geht, der vielleicht ohne Rücksicht auf Andere und ohne Wissen von Gewässerpflege, da seine Ideen auslebt.
 Man kann also sagen, ganze Gewässerregionen werden geschlossen gezielt in die Verantwortung von eingetragenen gemeinnützigen Angelvereinen übergeben.
 Da hat man die Verantwortung der Öffentlichkeit halt übertragen und überwacht lediglich die Umsetzung.

 Bleiben noch viele oft kleinere Gewässer die in Privaten Eigentum sind und wo der Markt den Preis bestimmt.

 Einsteht nun aber ein Großverein mit tausenden von Anglern und wirkliche vielfältigen guten Angelmöglichkeiten, sinkt natürlich auch das Interesse etwas eigenes zu pachten.
 Das senkt die Pachten in der Umgebung.

 Gleichzeitig sind solche Großvereine oft straff durchorganisiert um Ihre Aufgaben als Bewirtschafter auch zu erfüllen, weil sie einfach zu groß sind um heimlich herumwursteln zu können.
 Sie sichern halt die Kontrolle, Gewässerpflege, Ausbildung und den Zugang der Menschen zum Angeln.
 Das so etwas oft besser funktioniert als viele denken zeigt sich schon daran das Niedersachsen sich bei Gewässerrenaturierungen  oder Wanderfischprojekten nicht verstecken braucht oder auch an Kleinigkeiten wie unvermüllte Ufer.
 (Müll ist ein Problem für den Eigentümer, der freut sich wenn das Andere Unterbinden oder beseitigen)

 Es braucht halt Eigeninteresse so etwas zu tun, mit Bezahlung ist das selten getan.

 Wenn es gut läuft und so ein Großverein seinen Job gut macht, sehen das natürlich auch Verpächter.
 Da kommt die Pacht pünktlich und man hat auch sonst keine weiteren Probleme durch den Pächter.
 Vielleicht ist der Verpächter, seine Freunde oder Familienmitglieder da selbst noch Mitglied, so das man das eigene Gewässer auch weiter selbst nutzen kann.
 Viele Verpächter werden also gar nicht immer nur auf den höchsten Pachtpreis achten, sondern auch auf andere Dinge.
 Nichts ist schöner als Geld zu erhalten, ohne dafür Nachteile zu haben oder Risiken einzugehen. 

 Ein Großverein hat es aber auch leichter, bei hunderten oder gar tausenden Mitgliedern finden sich immer Spezialisten für bestimmte Dinge, eine große Gewässervielfalt ergibt auch vielfältige Möglichkeiten dort auf die passenden Fische zu angeln oder sie dort zu fördern wo sie auch in die Lebensgemeinschafft passen.
 Das senkt die Besatzkosten und verhindert Ärger mit dem Naturschutz, aber so kann man auch sonst ein breiteres Angebot an Veranstaltungen finanzieren.
 Wenn dann nur 1% der Mitglieder das Nutzen, wissen doch viele das sie es nutzen könnten.

 Das alles hält die Beiträge unten, wobei das für Pachten und Fischbesatz gilt.

 Wenn nun so ein kleiner Verein (oft ohne Gemeinnützigkeit und oft auch eher eine Pächtergemeinschaft) mit einem Gewässer das bieten will was Großvereine mit Hunderten von ha, Gewässervielfalt und tausenden von Mitgliedern bieten wird es unglaublich teuer.
 Da braucht es dann wieder mehr Mitglieder und höhere Beiträge, die Gewässer brauchen Besatz weil sie diese Fischmengen und die Vielfalt an Fischarten halt gar nicht bieten können.
 Das führt dann  schnell zum teuren, aus Tier und Naturschutz unbeliebten  P&T. 

 Dann werden die Mitglieder unzufrieden und suchen selbst was eigenes, oder gründen weitere kleinste Vereine und schon treibt es wieder die Pachten. 
 Gleichzeitig verärgert es Naturschützer und Behörden, wenn P&T und Unerfahrenheit zu Problemen führen, was dann auch zu einem Problem für den Verpächter werden kann, der eigentlich nur pünktlich seine Pacht will.
 Dann schreiten Behörden ein die das dann versuchen im Sinne von Naturschutz und Tierschutz zu regeln.
 Das braucht dann wieder mehr Mitarbeiter in den Behörden die dann wieder Geld kosten (Fischereiabgabe).

 Am Ende sind dann alle unzufrieden.

 Ich denke nicht das es in Süddeutschland immer nur daran liegt das es so viele Angler aber nur wenig Wasser gibt.
 Das hat sich halt regional, alles hochgeschaukelt wobei die Menschen eben auch besser verdienen.
 Aber auch in Süddeutschland gibt es günstige Großvereine, was ja zeigt es geht auch dort.

 Aber kommt mal runter, oft kosten Beiträge in Sportvereinen ungleich mehr, wobei da ja viele Sport-Anlagen vom Staat finanziert werden.
 Beiträge in Angelvereinen sind da im Verhältnis oft unglaublich billig, wobei kaum ein Ehrenamtlicher in Angelvereinen das bekommt was in Sportvereinen oder ähnliches ehrenamtlich verdient wird.

 Ich bin gleich in 2 Angelvereinen, da zahle ich zusammen 130€ für Möglichkeiten die ich niemals ausschöpfen kann. Da zahlt man ja schon mehr Rundfunkgebühren.:q


----------



## postmaster (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> In dem einen Verein in dem ich bin muss man auch 2 Vereinsmitglieder haben, die einen vorschlagen, bevor man eintreten kann. Allerdings ohne Probemitgliedschaft. Also hat man keine Zeit jemanden kennenzulernen.
> Das Resultat: Eine funktionierende Gemeinschaft.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Führungszeugnis kannte ich so auch noch nicht, sehe ich aber als nicht so kritisch an. Ist schnell beantragt und kostet nicht die Welt.
> ...



Hi Nils,

wenn alle Vereine wie der von dir oder wie der, in der ich beitreten wollte handhaben, dann haben wir noch noch Vetterleswirtschaftsvereine (was für ein Wort |supergri). Wobei ich das mit dem "vorschlagen durch zwei Vereinsmitglieder" nicht so streng sehe, weil man sich vielleicht an ein oder zwei Stammtischabende näher kommen kann. 

Allerdings finde ich, für jemand zu Bürgen schon krass. Wie soll ich in einen Verein innerhalb von einem Jahr jemand finden, der seine Hand für mich ins Feuer legt (überspitzt formuliert). Nichts anderes ist eigentlich eine Bürgschaft - eben für jemand gerade stehen. Dazu gehört, dass man jemand lange kennt und vertrauen hat. Ich kenne Fälle, in der Nichtmal innerhalb der Familie Leute bereit sind, für ihren Familienmitglied zu bürgen.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> In dem einen Verein in dem ich bin muss man auch 2 Vereinsmitglieder haben, die einen vorschlagen, bevor man eintreten kann. Allerdings ohne Probemitgliedschaft. Also hat man keine Zeit jemanden kennenzulernen.
> Das Resultat: Eine funktionierende Gemeinschaft.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Führungszeugnis kannte ich so auch noch nicht, sehe ich aber als nicht so kritisch an. Ist schnell beantragt und kostet nicht die Welt.
> ...



Ich denke das sind Dinge die sich ein gemeinnütziger Verein gar nicht erlauben kann.
Man stelle sich vor ein Ausländer macht da seine Prüfung oder weist sein Fachwissen anders nach und hat nun keine Bürgen und der Mensch ist gerade erst eingereist.
 Aber selbst wenn da etwas in der Akte stehen würde...
So einfach darf ein Gemeinnütziger Verein Menschen den Zugang nicht verwehren.

Selbst alle anderen Gemeinschaftsformen bekommen unter Umständen echte Probleme, wenn sie Menschen nur aus gesetzwidrigen Gründen ablehnen und man Ihnen das nachweisen kann.:q


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Bernd, mit dieser Einschätzung dürftest du aber falsch liegen. Auch ein gemeinnützig anerkannter Verein kann bestimmten Beitrittswilligen den Zugang verwehren, wenn die nicht, warum auch immer, nicht in den Verein passen. Die Frage ist dann lediglich, welche Begründungen dafür bemüht werden. Respektive, man nimmt ihn auf, aber bis auf weiteres nur als passives Mitglied, weil blah, blah, blah, irgendwas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Unabhängig der Aufnahme haben viele Vereine auf Grund Rücklagen, uralter Satzungen, mangelnden Wissens oder falscher Einschätzungen eh schon genug Probleme mit Gemeinnützigkeit.

Da wird momentan (unterschiedlich nach Ländern, da auch Finanzen (Gemeinnützigkeit = Finanzrecht)) schon angefangen, Vereine wegen verschiedenster Dinge anzugehen..

Das ist aber hier ja nicht das Thema:
Der TE hat seine persönliche Entscheidung getroffen auf Grund der vielen unterschiedlichen Postings hier.

Finde ich ein gutes Ergebnis eines solchen Threads.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Bernd, mit dieser Einschätzung dürftest du aber falsch liegen. Auch ein gemeinnützig anerkannter Verein kann bestimmten Beitrittswilligen den Zugang verwehren, wenn die nicht, warum auch immer, nicht in den Verein passen. Die Frage ist dann lediglich, welche Begründungen dafür bemüht werden. Respektive, man nimmt ihn auf, aber bis auf weiteres nur als passives Mitglied, weil blah, blah, blah, irgendwas.




Korrekt. Kein Verein ist verpflichtet Mitglieder aufzunehmen.

Ich versteh euer Problem grundsätzlich nicht. Sicherlich kann man sich über solche Bedingungen ärgern.
Und?

Es ist doch so, wer den Kuchen hat bestimmt den Preis.
Keiner wird gezwungen diesen Kuchen zu kaufen.

Ganz einfache Regelung des Marktes: 
Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis.

Wer es sich nicht leisten kann soll sich einen anderen Verein oder ein anderes Hobby suchen.

(Oder beschwert ihr euch auch beim Händler über die Preise der Angelklamotten und heult rum?)

Steht irgendwo geschrieben Angeln für jedermann?

Der Golfclub um die Ecke verlangt 50.000 Euro Aufnahmegebühr.
Und? Dann spiel ich halt kein Golf auf deren Platz...evtl. sogar gar nicht.

Und...in Deutschland gibt es keine DAFV- Gewässer.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Die Gemeinnützigkeit definiert sich in Deutschland aus § 52 Abgabenordnung (AO) und nicht aus der Vermutung heraus, jeder Gemeine könnte nutzen, was er will.


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Steht irgendwo geschrieben Angeln für jedermann?
> ...



Hi, eine derartigen Passus gibt es in NRW tatsächlich. Wurde weiter oben ja schon erwähnt. Natürlich greift man damit nicht in die Händlerpreise ein; aber derartige Exclusiv-Pacht-Klübchen-Bildung soll damit vermieden werden. Wenn auch es ähnliche Sachen im Kleinen auch hier gibt. Zum Glück aber nicht flächendeckend.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Korrekt. Kein Verein ist verpflichtet Mitglieder aufzunehmen.


 Das so pauschal zu sagen ist das wohl auch wieder nicht.
 Nett nach zu lesen unter: http://www.juraforum.de/forum/t/ablehnung-mitgliedschaft-vs-gemeinnuetzigkeit.202115/

 Geben Dier die Ersten kurzen Beiträge recht, wieder spricht  dem der Letzte der tiefer geht.
 Selbst im Arbeitsrecht kann man sich z.T einklagen. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht, die P.R ist dann Mist.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja..Monopolstellung.
> Welcher gemeinnützige Angelverein hat eine Monopolstellung in DE oder im Bundesland?
> Würde mich jetzt mal allg. interessieren.



 Auslegungssache, will man in einem bestimmten Gewässer angeln hat da oft der Pächter ein Monopol auf den Zugang.
 Oft haben Großvereine aber eigentlich alle nicht privaten Gewässer der Umgebung.


----------



## jranseier (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hier mal ein paar Links für München, wobei die Gewässer teilweise mehr als 50 km von München entfernt sind:

http://www.fischwaid-muenchen.de/Mitgliedschaft/mitgliedschaft.html
http://www.fischereiverein-muenchen.de/mitglied-werden/
http://www.fischereiverein-man.com/17.html
http://www.isarfischer.de/verschiedenes/downloads/func-startdown/54/

Aufnahmegebühr teilweise bei € 400,-- und Jahreskarte für Gewässer ab € 100,-- und das sind dann Pfützen.

ramseier


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



jranseier schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Links für München, wobei die Gewässer teilweise mehr als 50 km von München entfernt sind:
> 
> http://www.fischwaid-muenchen.de/Mitgliedschaft/mitgliedschaft.html
> http://www.fischereiverein-muenchen.de/mitglied-werden/
> ...


 
 Raum München halt und scheinbar nicht besonders Mitgliederstark.


 Ich habe mal http://www.fv1880.de/index.php/der-verein in Neu-Ulm gefunden, wobei ich nicht weiß was die unter "Sie seien stolz auf Ihre besonders niedrigen Beiträge" verstehen.

 Ich ahne aber das es mehr als 50€ sein werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Generell finde ich höhere Beitrittshürden gut, weil ich möchte auch nicht, dass jede x-beliebige Person Mitglied in meinen Vereinen werden kann.



Kann man so oder so sehen.

"Mein" Verein z.B. wurde seinerzeit aus genau den entgegengesetzten Motiven gegründet.

Möglichst jedem Interessierten,unabhängig von der Dicke der Geldbörse und ohne das innerste nach aussen kehren zu müssen ,Angeln und Gemeinschaft zu ermöglichen.

Und trotz lächerlich niedrigen  Jahresbeitrag, keine Verhältnisse  wie in der South Bronx.[emoji6]


----------



## Casso (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ein Thread, wie er schon desöfteren gestartet worden ist. Aber zum Teil sehr interessante Ansichten und spannend wie weit die Regelungen von Bundesland zu Bundesland abweichen.

Auch die generelle Frage nach dem Pro und Contra der Vereinsgröße ist sehr interessant. Auf der einen Seite haben Kollegen wie Ruti Island recht wenn sie sagen, dass höhere Auswahlkriterien die schwarzen Schafe von den Seen abhalten. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber auch die Aussagen derjeniger verstehen, die geringe Beitragszahlen bzw. größere Vereine befürworten.

Ich selber bin in einem großen Verein. Wir haben über 5.000 Mitglieder mehr als genug Gewässer (Still- und Fließgewässer) und können sehr viele unterschiedliche Fischarten versuchen ans Band zu bekommen. Der Spaß kostet mich 82,- Euro im Jahr und keinerlei Arbeitseinsätze, Sondereinsätze oder gar Sonder- bzw. Strafzahlungen. Viele Vorteile wie ich finde. Aber auch der Nachteil der Anonymität. Es gibt bei uns viele schwarze Schafe die mit Aktionen wie bspw. Müll hinterlassen oder Autorennen auf (durch eine Schranke geschützt) Wegen um ein Gewässer. Die Fischereiaufseher haben viel Arbeit und eine nicht gerade leichte, da ein Großteil der anonymen Angler auch nicht wirklich respektabel mit Aufsehern, Regeln o.ä umgeht.

Dennoch bin ich froh nicht in Bayern oder anderen Bundesländern zu wohnen, da ich trotz der Nachteile in meinem Verein auch wirklich viele Vorteile habe die ich nicht missen möchte.


----------



## postmaster (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Raum München halt und scheinbar nicht besonders Mitgliederstark.
> 
> 
> Ich habe mal http://www.fv1880.de/index.php/der-verein in Neu-Ulm gefunden, wobei ich nicht weiß was die unter "Sie seien stolz auf Ihre besonders niedrigen Beiträge" verstehen.
> ...



Hab mir mal den Aufnahmeantrag gerade angesehen:


Bearbeitungsgebühr: 10€
Aufnahmegebühr: 170€
Fischeinsatzgebühr: 150€
Jahresbeitrag (aktiv): 70€

Von den Gebühren her geht es eigentlich. 

Ich persönlich finde es aber, dass einen komisch Beigeschmack hat, wenn man schon bei der Antragsstellung die Staatsangehörigkeit wissen möchte. Ist das wirklich relevant? Vielleicht sehe ich das immer skeptisch, weil ich selber nicht die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit besitze. Aber dass man "die Hosen runter lassen" muss, um "nur" mal Angeln zu dürfen bzw. Mitglied zu werden, gibt mir bisschen zu denken.

Hätte mir das ganze mit den Vereinen nicht so kompliziert vorgestellt. Da waren die 40h Theorie stunden im Vorbereitungskurs einen klacks dagegen


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Solche Vereinssatzungen werden in der Regel von Amateuren erstellt und bei diesen Ausführungen, wie z.b. auch der Frage nach der Staatsangehörigkeit, wird eben deren kleingeistige Haltung deutlich!
Dazu reicht es eigentlich sich die Köppe mal anzuschauen, wer nach Ehrenämtern strebt,
verfügt auch häufig über ein hohes Geltungsbedürfnis, b.z.w. braucht auch etwas Machtausübung.
Wobei Bayern und Württemberger allgemein nicht gerade für Weltoffenheit bekannt sind.
Also alles ganz normal!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



postmaster schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es aber, dass einen komisch Beigeschmack hat, wenn man schon bei der Antragsstellung die Staatsangehörigkeit wissen möchte. Ist das wirklich relevant? Vielleicht sehe ich das immer skeptisch, weil ich selber nicht die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit besitze. Aber dass man "die Hosen runter lassen" muss, um "nur" mal Angeln zu dürfen bzw. Mitglied zu werden, gibt mir bisschen zu denken.



 Finde Ich auch, auch wenn ich schon 30 Jahre Vereinsarbeit in einem ähnlich Großen Verein hinter mir habe.
Aber als Außenstehender immer schwer zu erkennen was das für Gründe hat.
 Ohne Begründung, versteht man vieles falsch.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Nennt es "leider" Gründe, die auf Vorgeschichten basieren.....

 Wir sind als kleiner Verein mit nem 1ha Wässerchen auch sehr sehr skeptisch bei gewissen Personenkreisen. Und in den mehr als 15Jahren die ich im Verein bin - haben wir schin vieles erlebt. 

 Teils hatten wir genau die Leute (zum Glück nur Kurz) am Wasser, die man sonst Samstag abends in größeren Gruppen am Rhein und Main trifft.... mehr will ich dazu auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Scheinbar ist es ja so schwer zu begreifen!

Der in der Region lebende und angesprochene Menschenschlag war noch nie für einen ausgeprägten Internationalismus bekannt. Er genügt sich sie lieber selber und das in einem recht übersichtlichen Rahmen. Für ihn ist es nicht notwendig, sich in allem und jedem an dem zu orientieren, was ihm aus der Ferne zugetragen wird. Er besteht und das mit Fug und Recht darauf, dass sich der Hinzugekommene in ihrem Sinne integriert -nicht anders herum.

Jetzt mag das von vielen, besonders den Gut- Bessermenschen, als überkommen und zu tiefst konservativ angesehen werden. Zusätzlich ist ja spielend leicht, aus der Tiefe des Internet heraus markige und gleichmacherische Worte zu sprechen. Auf der anderen Seite gefällt aber die Einstellung wieder, wenn sie sich in Form von Landschaftserhalt und Brauchtumspflege äußert. Schließlich ist das ja bei Urlauben, oder der Durchreise so nett anzusehen.

Lasst doch die Menschen kreuz und quer durch die Lande einfach so sein, wie sie sind. Erspart euch und uns allen eine Form der Gleichmacherei, die ihr selber ja auch nur als Vorletzte gewillt seid zu leben!

Selbst die als noch konservativer angesehenen Briten haben längst erkannt, when in Rome, do as the Romans do!


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Bei einigen ehemaligen Mitgliedern währe bei meinem Verein, auch ein Führungszeugnis bei Aufnahme angebracht gewesen. 
Fällt leider auf dem Ruf des Vereines ab, gerade bei Sexualstraftaten. 
Im Nachbarverein muss vorher ein Lebenslauf erbracht werden-bis November,in Folgejahr wird bei der Hauptversammlung wird abgestimmt. Die sehen sich eher als "Bruderschaft" -war früher nur für die Örtliche Prominenz als Golfvereinsersatz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nennt es "leider" Gründe, die auf Vorgeschichten basieren.....
> 
> Wir sind als kleiner Verein mit nem 1ha Wässerchen auch sehr sehr skeptisch bei gewissen Personenkreisen. Und in den mehr als 15Jahren die ich im Verein bin - haben wir schin vieles erlebt.
> 
> Teils hatten wir genau die Leute (zum Glück nur Kurz) am Wasser, die man sonst Samstag abends in größeren Gruppen am Rhein und Main trifft.... mehr will ich dazu auch nicht sagen.



Du kannst das Kind ruhig beim Namen nennen, ein offener Dialog und auch Kritik an Menschen,Personengruppen mit anderen Einstellungen und Werten ist ja nichts schlimmes. Das es sich mit der Auffassung der unsrigen sich Beißen kann durchaus auch, nur sollte man eben nicht alles pauschalisieren.

Ich wohne zum Beispiel mitten in der City und Angel an einem See mitten drin, wo viel Verkehr an diversen Personen ist, von Flüchtlingen bis hin zu anderen, radikaleren Personen, den jugendlichen Krawalbrüdern und Kopftuchträgern. 

Ich sehe hier wirklich alles umher laufen und ich hatte nur eine einzige Auseinandersetzung in 3 Jahren.

Mit besoffenen deutschen Jugendlichen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es ja so schwer zu begreifen!
> 
> Der in der Region lebende und angesprochene Menschenschlag war noch nie für einen ausgeprägten Internationalismus bekannt. Er genügt sich sie lieber selber und das in einem recht übersichtlichen Rahmen. Für ihn ist es nicht notwendig, sich in allem und jedem an dem zu orientieren, was ihm aus der Ferne zugetragen wird. Er besteht und das mit Fug und Recht darauf, dass sich der Hinzugekommene in ihrem Sinne integriert -nicht anders herum.
> 
> ...



Trotz allem darf man darüber diskutieren, denn Angler aus dem Norden sind nicht anders wie im Süden und wir haben unabhängig der Lebensweise eins Gemein, wir wollen Angeln. Wenn sich in Vereinen elitäre Strukturen und Vetternwirtschaft, Selektion und beinahe Feudalismus etablieren und proforma schon Menschen ausschließt weil eine Lösungsbereitschaft für viele aus eigenem Unwillen dank Angst, Gier und dergleichen herausbildet etabliert ist es doch das gute Recht dies in Frage zu stellen.

Eine Diskussion darüber scheint doch auch anklang zu finden, weshalb bedarf es dann einer Schutzhaltung und Reaktion die gar nicht erst Dialoge eröffnen möchte?

Der Kurs der Angelvereine, die ihre Gemeinnützigkeit beim Kassenwart abgegeben haben, darf und muss auch durchleuchtet werden. Ich denke aber, das erst Bewegung rein kommt wenn es die grobe Masse trifft. Solange man selbst das Elend nicht erfährt ist ja meist alles klasse. #d


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

In der Nachbarschaft gibt es einen kleinen Verein. Der ist auch sehr mäkelig, was neue Mitglieder angeht. Darauf angesprochen kam die sehr erhliche Antwort. "Wir wollen einfach nicht zum Countryclub der Bonner Bonzen und Zahnärzte verkommen!" - So gehts auch und es geht gut.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Kurs der Angelvereine, die ihre Gemeinnützigkeit beim Kassenwart abgegeben haben, darf und muss auch durchleuchtet werden. Ich denke aber, das erst Bewegung rein kommt wenn es die grobe Masse trifft. Solange man selbst das Elend nicht erfährt ist ja meist alles klasse. #d





Andal schrieb:


> Die Gemeinnützigkeit definiert sich in Deutschland aus § 52 Abgabenordnung (AO) und nicht aus der Vermutung heraus, jeder Gemeine könnte nutzen, was er will.



Der Hedonismus der Wollenden spielt hierbei keine rechtlich relevante Rolle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Hedonismus der Wollenden spielt hierbei keine rechtlich relevante Rolle.



Und eine rechtliche Relevanz deutet nicht darauf hin das es richtig sein muss.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hier ist es so, dass es einige Gewässer gibt wo Gastangler erwünscht sind. Zusätzlich gibt es geschätzt 50km Fließgewässer für alle (Fulda Weser Werra) - und dann gibt es die Vereine. Die großen mit Guten Gewässern können nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Anglern aufnehmen und selektieren ziemlich stark. Bei meinem Vater und mir hat es von Dezember bis Ende April gedauert bis wir als Fördermitglieder aufgenommen wurden.  Wir haben unsere Witzchen drüber gemacht aber angesichts des Ansturms auf den Verein ist es auch klar, dass man nicht jeden rein holen kann und irgendwie probieren muss halbwegs zuverlässige Leute mit Interesse an dem Verein ins Boot zu holen.
Denn "nur angeln" wollen genügend aber damit kriegst du Strecke, Vereinsheim, Anleger, Besatz etc. nicht auf die Kette. Also lässt man sich erstmal vom Bewerber zeigen dass er sich engagiert und kann so die Anzahl fauler Äpfel gering halten.
Ich finde es also einerseits gut das geguckt wird und  andererseits blöd wenn es übertrieben wird wie mit dem Führungszeugnis. Vielleicht haben sie Angst vor wilderern oder so.
Mir jedenfalls ist klar: wenn alle Vereine für alle Gewässer gastkarten rausbringen würden wäre bald kein Sack mehr im Verein. Und bevor man liebevoll gepflegte Gewässer freigibt und somit fast sicher verbrennt finde ich es gut, wenn man eine Obergrenze für Angler die das Gewässer befischen dürfen festlegt.
Just my 0,02€


----------



## winne77 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Mal zur Info habe heute mal beim Vorstand angerufen meines Vereins zwecks Aufnahmegebühr.

Die Aufnahmegebühr von 250 Euro wird deswegen erhoben:

Der Verein Besitzt 2 eigene Seen zusammen 46 ha an denen je ein Blockhaus steht.
1 Vereingebäude +Nutzhalle für Geräte

Da dieses von den "alten Mitgliedern" erarbeite wurde bzw bezahlt wurde um so einen Ausgleich zu schaffen so das jeder gleich beteiligt ist.

Jahreskarte 145 Euro für 5 Seen ca 156 ha + Donau 8 km 
Mitgliedsbeitrag 50 Euro davon gehen ca 28 Euro an den Verband.
50 Euro Ausputz ist mit 5 std abgearbeitet

Mitglieder 456 davon 47 Jugendliche

Besatzausgaben ca. 41.000 Euro pro Jahr+von den Kraftwerksbetreibern für die Donau,die gesamten Einnahmen von den Erlaubnisscheinen wird besetzt.

Der Verein profitiert noch von sehr alten Pachtverträgen die eine sehr lange günstige Laufzeit haben.

Bei Neuaufnahme: schriftlichen Antrag stellen, danach gemütlicher Kaffeeplausch beim Vorstand um sich näher kennen zu lernen, weiter gehts dann mit 1 Jahr Probemitglied d.h. Jahreskarte + Gebühren und halbe Aufnahmegebühr.
Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung wird von allen Anwesenden abgestimmt zwecks Aufnahme,bei nicht Erscheinen ohne Entschuldigung wird sofort abgelehnt.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Trotz allem darf man darüber diskutieren, denn Angler aus dem Norden sind nicht anders wie im Süden und wir haben unabhängig der Lebensweise eins Gemein, wir wollen Angeln. Wenn sich in Vereinen elitäre Strukturen und Vetternwirtschaft, Selektion und beinahe Feudalismus etablieren und proforma schon Menschen ausschließt weil eine Lösungsbereitschaft für viele aus eigenem Unwillen dank Angst, Gier und dergleichen herausbildet etabliert ist es doch das gute Recht dies in Frage zu stellen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Trotz allem darf man darüber diskutieren, denn Angler aus dem Norden sind nicht anders wie im Süden und wir haben unabhängig der Lebensweise eins Gemein, wir wollen Angeln. Wenn sich in Vereinen elitäre Strukturen und Vetternwirtschaft, Selektion und beinahe Feudalismus etablieren und proforma schon Menschen ausschließt weil eine Lösungsbereitschaft für viele aus eigenem Unwillen dank Angst, Gier und dergleichen herausbildet etabliert ist es doch das gute Recht dies in Frage zu stellen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



> , vorausgesetzt Du hast einen Fischereischein der vom Bayerischen Staat akzeptiert wird.


Da rührt sich auch einiges, was Prüfungstourismus fördern dürfte ;-)
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrgänge/fischerprüfung-2016/

Davon ab:
Nach der Föderalismusreform MUSS Bayern von Gastanglern eh alle in Deutschland legalen Fischereischeine akzeptieren.

Da gehts ja nur um Umschreibung bei Umzug nach Umzug nach Bayern, wo der entsprechende § aus der Verordnung greift.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hüten jedem Verein dort reine Existänzängste und Eigennutz zu unterstellen, aber bei Aufnahmengebühren von 1000 Euro frage ich mich schon, welchen Aufwand derjenige haben muss um solch eine Summe zu rechtfertigen.



Hallo,

eintausend Euro sind schon happig. Bei uns in der Gegend sind so 300 - 500 Euro üblich.
Mein Verein verlangt 400 Euro und ich will Dir auch erklären, wieso. Wir kauften Ende der 1960er Jahre einen Baggersee und Ende der 1970er Jahre eine schöne Flußstrecke (das sind aber nicht unseren einzigen Eigentumsgewässer) um das zu finanzieren wurden damals die Mitglieder mit jeweils 100 
DM Sonderbeitrag herangezogen. Nun sind aber 200 DM aus den 60ern und 70ern damals locker das gewesen, was heutzutage 400 Euro darstellen. Es ist also nicht mehr wie recht und billig, daß sich die neuen Mitglieder daran beteiligen, sonst wären ja nur die damaligen Mitglieder dadurch belastet.
Du siehst also, daß Aufnahmegebühren nicht unbedingt eine Ungerechtigkeit darstellen sondern durchaus nachvollziehbar sind. Wenigstens die meisten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Das mit dem Führungszeugnis steht rechtlich auf ziemlich dünnen Eis.

Auch gemeinnützige Vereine,haben sich da an geltendes Recht zu halten.

Und das sieht weder eine pauschale Pflicht zur allumfassenden Selbstauskunft,
noch einen generellen Zwang zur Vorlage eines Führungszeugnis vor.

Da gab es für gemeinnützige Vereine(wenn auch keine Angelvereine),vor Gericht auch schon blutige Nasen.

Sicher macht man sich als Bewerber damit recht unbeliebt.

Eine rechtlich erstrittene Mitgliedschaft kann recht unschön werden.

Ändert aber nix am Grundpfusch den sich da manche Vereine rausnehmen.

Gute Publicity geht anders.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da rührt sich auch einiges, was Prüfungstourismus fördern dürfte ;-)
> http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrg%C3%A4nge/fischerpr%C3%BCfung-2016/
> 
> Davon ab:
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

ist schon klar, bei Gastanglern gibts eh keine Probleme.
Bei Umzug gibts auch einen Trick; vorausgesetzt das Herkunftsbundesland (blödes Wort) bietet einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit an. Den besorgt man sich vorher und das wars, den brauche ich ja nicht umschreiben lassen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal was aus meiner Gegend: Ersten drei Jahre nur Mittgliedschaft auf Probe, danach reicht die Stimme eines Mitglieds aus, um die Vollmitgliedschaft zu verwehren.:q
> Aufnahmegebühr ist dann allerdings schon voll bezahlt.
> 
> Grüße JK



Und wenn der Betreffende vor Gericht zieht (was ich ihm raten würde), steht der Verein dumm da.

Generell müssen gemeinnützige Vereine jeden geeigneten Antragssteller aufnehmen, es sei denn, es gibt stichhaltige Gründe, die dagegen sprechen. Bei Fischereivereinen kann dieser Umstand z.B. vorliegen, wenn die Anzahl verfügbarer Erlaubnisscheine ausgeschöpft ist.

Und dass dem Betreffenden die Aufnahmegebühr zurückzuerstatten ist, ist ja wohl eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Wir haben im Fußballverein z.B. die Regelung eingeführt, dass wir keine Kinder aufnehmen wollen, die kein Deutsch sprechen. Unsere Begründung war, dass diese Kinder nicht zielgerichtet trainiert und in das Mannschaftsgefüge integriert werden können. Trotzdem haben wir das Ok. zu diesem Vorgehen offiziell vom DFB und vom Landratsamt bestätigen lassen, um im Falle einer Klage abgesichert zu sein.

Viele Vorstände haben keine Ahnung von den gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen und fallen aus allen Wolken, wenn der Amtsrichter sie zusammenfaltet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das mit dem Führungszeugnis steht rechtlich auf ziemlich dünnen Eis.



Dass der Verein sich ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen lässt, ist z.B. in Bayern allein deshalb unsinnig, da die meisten Landratsämter sich dieses bereits vorlegen lassen, wenn jemand die Ausstellung des Fischereischeins beantragt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ein gemeinnütziger Verein muss nicht jeden aufnehmen. Das hat nix mit gemeinnützigkeit zu tun Die muss sich aus der Satzung ergeben.
Da schreibt man auch die Aufnahmeverfahren rein. Die Abhängigkeit von der nationalität oder des geschlechts wird wohl vor Gericht keinenBestand haben.
Aber alles andere, soweit es nicht gegen Gesetze und gute Sitten ist wird Recht wenn es in der Satzung steht. Z.B. Bürgen, Führungszeugnis usw.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hüten jedem Verein dort reine Existänzängste und Eigennutz zu unterstellen, aber bei Aufnahmengebühren von 1000 Euro frage ich mich schon, welchen Aufwand derjenige haben muss um solch eine Summe zu rechtfertigen.



Das ist schnell erklärt: 

Die laufenden Kosten der Vereine werden aus den Jahresbeiträgen bestritten. Das sind hier in Mittelfranken bei Vereinen mit ca. 30 ha Stillwasserfläche und 5 km Fließgewässer plus Aufzuchtteichen ca. 30.000 € jährliche Pacht + Besatz + Futter  + Nebenkosten um die 45.000 € pro Jahr.

Die Aufnahmegebühren (die übrigens meist über mehrere Jahre hinweg gestückelt bezahlt werden können) werden meist vom Verein auf einem separaten Konto verwaltet (sog. Bausteinkonto), um von diesen Beträgen Gewässereigentum erwerben zu können.

Und wenn man dann weiß, dass hier ein am Waldrand gelegener Weiher mit der Größe von 6ha aktuell nicht unter 600.000 € angeboten wird, weiß man, wofür das Geld gedacht ist.

1000 € sind allerdings ein sehr hoher Betrag. Hier in der Gegend sind 500-600 € eher die Zielgrößen.


----------



## Laserbeak (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ich habe mich bis jetzt am meisten über die Vorlage des polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses amüsiert.
Das ist rein rechtlich gesehen ein Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrechte der betroffenen Person.
Warum passiert mir nie so etwas? Ich bin bei so einem Vorkommnis ein recht streitbarer/streitlustiger Mensch. 
Diesem Vereinsvorstand würde ich mit Wonne heimleuchten, dass es rappelt. Aber so etwas gibt es bei mir nicht.........
Schade manchmal......


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Das ist rein rechtlich gesehen ein Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrechte der betroffenen Person.




Inwiefern? §§?

Wenn einem die Spielregeln nicht passen, dann kann man sich doch einfach einen anderen Verein suchen. Dann passt es eben nicht. Aber warum unnötig Streit anfangen? Meiner Meinung nach verschwendete Kraft.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ein gemeinnütziger Verein muss nicht jeden aufnehmen. Das hat nix mit gemeinnützigkeit zu tun Die muss sich aus der Satzung ergeben.
> Da schreibt man auch die Aufnahmeverfahren rein. Die Abhängigkeit von der nationalität oder des geschlechts wird wohl vor Gericht keinenBestand haben.
> Aber alles andere, soweit es nicht gegen Gesetze und gute Sitten ist wird Recht wenn es in der Satzung steht. Z.B. Bürgen, Führungszeugnis usw.



Ein gemeinnütziger Verein unterliegt dem Grundsatz der Förderung der Allgemeinheit. Er darf damit den Kreis seiner Mitglieder nicht eng einschränken. Sobald sich ein Antragsteller diskriminiert führt, sei es, weil er Arbeiter ist und im Verein nur Akademiker sind oder weil er Ausländer ist oder Rentner usw., wird es für den Verein im Falle der Klage immer eng.

Ich kenne aus dem vergangenen Jahr zwei Fälle aus Mittelfranken, wo sich Deutschrussen in Angelvereine eingeklagt haben. In beiden Fällen wurde den Vereinen vom Gericht Diskriminierungsabsicht unterstellt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Inwiefern? §§?
> 
> Wenn einem die Spielregeln nicht passen, dann kann man sich doch einfach einen anderen Verein suchen. Dann passt es eben nicht. Aber warum unnötig Streit anfangen? Meiner Meinung nach verschwendete Kraft.



Erst einmal ist es juristisch zweifelhaft, ob ein Verein generell ein Recht auf ein Führungszeugnis hat. Das wird sogar bei Arbeitgebern bezweifelt:
http://www.deutsche-anwaltshotline....ge-eines-fuehrungszeugnisses-beim-arbeitgeber

Zweitens muss genau geregelt sein, wer Zugriff auf die im Führungszeugnis enthaltenen Informationen hat. Dieser Personenkreis ist zum Schutz der Persönlichkeitsrechte sehr eng einzuschränken.
Mein Fußballverein regelt das bei seinen Trainern im Jugendbereich wie folgt: Vorlage eines Führungszeugnis (Anfertigung auf Kosten des Vereins) ist Pflicht. Die Vorlage erfolgt aber nicht direkt beim Verein, sondern bei einem als Treuhändler bestellten Notar, der aufgrund der Inhalte des Führungszeugnisses dem Vorstand ggf. Bedenken mitteilt, ohne dass er Details nennen darf.

Ich glaube, hier haben einige Leute wenig Ahnung, was Schutz der Persönlichkeitsrechte in Deutschland bedeutet. Nicht einmal ich als Abteilungsleiter darf ggf. erstellte Führungszeugnisse meiner Mitarbeiter einsehen. Das darf nur die Personalabteilung.


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Mai 2016)

Bei Arbeitgebern wenn ein berechtigtes Interesse besteht. Sollte wohl in den meisten Fällen so sein.

Aber wo steht, dass ein Angelverein das nicht verlangen darf???
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, anstatt Wischiwaschi "juristisch zweifelhaft" oder "rechtlich bedenklich"...


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Und am Ende ist es doch der Verein, der festlegt, wer aufgenommen wird, wer von vorne herein abgelehnt wird, oder wen man hinauswirft. Irgendein unanfechtbares Argument lässt sich dazu immer an den Haaren herbeizerren.

Und es ist durchaus richtig, dass es der Hausherr ist, der bestimmt, welche Tapeten geklebt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Aber wo steht, dass ein Angelverein das nicht verlangen darf???
> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, anstatt Wischiwaschi "juristisch zweifelhaft" oder "rechtlich bedenklich"...



Mir ist kein Gesetz bekannt, das das klar regelt. Deshalb habe ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung (in 20 Jahren nur 3 Mal benötigt) und ein Verein, der mich mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten ablehnen würde, z.B. weil ich kein Führungszeugnis vorlege oder ihm meine Nase nicht passt, hätte Ärger am Hals. Zur Klärung gibt es Gerichte.

Ich bin übrigens selbst 10 Jahre lang Vorstand eines größeren Vereins (kein Angelverein) gewesen. Solcher Mumpitz, der offensichtlich von einigen aufgeblasenen Spinnern an Vereinsspitzen veranstaltet wird, wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und es ist durchaus richtig, dass es der Hausherr ist, der bestimmt, welche Tapeten geklebt werden.



Der Knackpunkt ist die Gemeinnützigkeit. Legt ein Verein darauf keinen Wert, kann er tun, was er will. Aber dann zahlt er auch Steuern. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass der Staat elitäre Spinner alimentiert.


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Wenn ich das alles hier so lese, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich mir den richtigen Verein gesucht habe. 15 Euro Jahresbeitrag und dafür ein gutes Angebot an Veranstaltungen und monatlichem Stammtisch mit netten Leuten... AV Angler Nord. Ich brauchte für die Anmeldung auch kein Führungszeugnis. Die haben mir auch so geglaubt, dass ich kein Intensivstraftäter bin.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist die Gemeinnützigkeit. Legt ein Verein darauf keinen Wert, kann er tun, was er will. Aber dann zahlt er auch Steuern. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass der Staat elitäre Spinner alimentiert.



Aha. Wenn also ein eingetragener und gemeinnütziger Verein wohl neue Mitglieder aufnimmt nur aus irgendwelchen Gründen ausgerechnet dich nicht, dann ist er mit einem Schlag plötzlich nicht mehr gemeinnützig?

Zehn haben einen Antrag gestellt, neun werden genommen und du warts leider Nummer zehn. Einer über dem verfügbaren Kontingent. Dann gehst du klagen!? Da lacht dich der Richter, der Verein und deine Rechtschutzversicherung aus.

Aber im Internet ist leicht markig gesprochen, oder!?


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

http://www.bmjv.de/SharedDocs/Publikationen/DE/Leitfaden_Vereinsrecht.html

 vielleicht doch mal nachlesen, was so in D_LAND Anforderungen an Vereine gestellt werden


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Es ist vollkommen lächerlich seine Rechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch zu nehmen, um sich in einen Verein einzuklagen!
Zudem würde diese einen solchen Fall gar nicht vertreten, weil Erfolglosigkeit abzusehen wäre.
Selbst im höchst unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer erfolgreichen Klage, wäre es sicherlich ein nettes unbeschwertes Angeln und fröhliches Miteinander in diesem Verein!
Wenn man in einem Verein nicht gewollt  ist, dann kann man diesen doch nicht zum Gegenteil zwingen.
Erbärmlich finde ich sowas und bedauernswert!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> http://www.bmjv.de/SharedDocs/Publikationen/DE/Leitfaden_Vereinsrecht.html
> 
> vielleicht doch mal nachlesen, was so in D_LAND Anforderungen an Vereine gestellt werden



Und in dem Link steht doch glatt:

"Nach § 58 Nummer 1 BGB sind Bestimmungen über den Ein- und
Austritt der Mitglieder beim eingetragenen Verein der Satzung zu
entnehmen. *Der Verein kann über das Aufnahmegesuch grundsätzlich frei entscheiden und gegebenenfalls die Aufnahme auch ohne Begründung ablehnen*..."


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Andal, zieh Dir die Gack a dir dr passt:q#h
 Du warst nicht gemeint:q
 Nur sollte man wenigstens die Grundlagen kennen, eh man über sonstwas diskutiert


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du warst nicht gemeint:q



Das hab ich schon bemerkt. Mir war nur eben so mitmenschlich, es den lesefaulen Kollegen herauszusuchen. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und am Ende ist es doch der Verein, der festlegt, wer aufgenommen wird, wer von vorne herein abgelehnt wird, oder wen man hinauswirft. Irgendein unanfechtbares Argument lässt sich dazu immer an den Haaren herbeizerren.
> 
> Und es ist durchaus richtig, dass es der Hausherr ist, der bestimmt, welche Tapeten geklebt werden.



Und die Wasserfläche sollen sich also nur die Wohlhabenden Teilen und der Pöbel kann gefälligst Castingsport betreiben? Welch Haltung auch immer einen Menschen dazu bewegt so zu Handeln, diesen Generationen haben wir den Mist der heutigen Zeit zu verdanken.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Wie ich schon mal erwähnte. Ich schätze deinen Gerechtigkeitssinn und deine Vorstellungen einer gerechten Welt sehr. Aber du darfst mir auch glauben, dass ich alt genug bin, um erkannt zu haben, dass dieses Leben, hier und heute, keine Ferien auf dem Ponyhof sind. #h


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist die Gemeinnützigkeit. Legt ein Verein darauf keinen Wert, kann er tun, was er will. Aber dann zahlt er auch Steuern. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass der Staat elitäre Spinner alimentiert.



Aber Golfclubs sind auch gemeinnützige Vereine-und oh wie Wunder Anwälte und Richter oft Mitglieder -glaube nicht, das die Urteile fällen, die auf ihre Hobbys zurückfallen könnten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal erwähnte. Ich schätze deinen Gerechtigkeitssinn und deine Vorstellungen einer gerechten Welt sehr. Aber du darfst mir auch glauben, dass ich alt genug bin, um erkannt zu haben, dass dieses Leben, hier und heute, keine Ferien auf dem Ponyhof sind. #h



Diese Erkenntnis ist leicht zu gewinnen, es bedarf nur einem Blick in die Zeitung und ein Blick in die Politik. Nichts für Ungut, es geht mir ja nicht um einen Verbalrundumschlag gegen alle Vereine in Bayern, ich möchte eben keinen Ausschluss und in einer eben schon so verkapselten Welt weitere Bonzenstrukturen.

Für mich ists Thema auch durch, ich habe viel über den Süden gelernt. |wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Aber Golfclubs sind auch gemeinnützige Vereine-und oh wie Wunder Anwälte und Richter oft Mitglieder -glaube nicht, das die Urteile fällen, die auf ihre Hobbys zurückfallen könnten



Wie bei Golfclubs die Steuerung der Mitgliederstruktur funktioniert, ist ganz einfach. Man brauch nur die gängigen Gebührenordnungen durchlesen:
http://golfclub-herzogenaurach.de/d...ccac5eX20c6/Beitragsordnung_2016_Englisch.pdf

Funktioniert bei Angelvereinen ähnlich. Ein Verein mit 500 € Aufnahmegebühr, 200 € Jahresbeitrag und 30 zu leistenden Arbeitsstunden weist am Ende sicher eine andere Mitgliederstruktur auf als ein Verein mit 50 € Beitrag und ohne Arbeitsdienst.

Eng wird es für gemeinnützige Vereine dann, wenn Leuten intransparent nach Nase der Zugang verweigert wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Zehn haben einen Antrag gestellt, neun werden genommen und du warts leider Nummer zehn. Einer über dem verfügbaren Kontingent. Dann gehst du klagen!? Da lacht dich der Richter, der Verein und deine Rechtschutzversicherung aus.
> 
> Aber im Internet ist leicht markig gesprochen, oder!?



Gutes Beispiel. Wenn die 9 genommenen Personen Deutsche waren und der Abgelehnte Russe, wird es bei einer Anzeige wegen Diskriminierung (da brauch man nicht mal eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, sondern stellt Anzeige) ganz eng. 

Die Leute rufen dann im einfachsten Fall, wenn sie clever sind, hier an: http://www.antidiskriminierungsstelle.de/DE/Home/home_node.html
Und dann hat man Spaß. Als Arbeitgeber wie als Vereinsvorstand. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Deshalb z.B. die Absicherung in meinem Fußballverein, als wir uns entschieden haben, nur Kinder aufzunehmen, die Deutsch sprechen.

Ist eine Diskriminierung nicht erkennbar, ist die Sache natürlich einfach, weil die Gründe für die Ablehnung (zu viele Bewerber) plausibel sind.

In Nürnberg gab es vor Kurzem den lustigen Fall, dass ein Skatverein erheblichen Ärger wegen Diskriminierung bekam, als er die Aufnahme eines Rentners ablehnte und dies dummerweise damit begründete, dass man nur Mitglieder bis max. 55 Jahre aufnehmen will. Das wurde teuer.


----------



## Reg A. (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für mich ists Thema auch durch, ich habe viel über den Süden gelernt. |wavey:


  Auch ich schätze - genau wie Andal - deinen Gerechtigkeitssinn sehr, aber ich Frage mich, was du wirklich gelernt hast.
Im Laufe der Diskussion haben dir schon etliche Leute geschrieben, wie die hohen Kosten im Süden zustandekommen. Und diese resultieren nicht aus einer gewissen "Bonzenmentalität" (die es natürlich trotzdem leider auch gibt), sondern einfach daraus, dass der Preis eben nach wirtschaftlichem Grundprinzip durch Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt wird. Wenige Gewässer und viele Interessierte an diesen Gewässern führen nunmal zu hohen Preisen für Pacht oder Kauf. Die dadurch entstandenen Kosten müssen durch Beiträge ausgeglichen werden. Und wie Naturliebhaber (glaub' ich) schon geschrieben hat, kosten Stillgewässer mit fünf bis zehn Hektar Fläche eben gerne mal ne halbe Millionen Euro aufwärts. Dann hol das Geld als Pächter/Käufer mal wieder rein; mit 50-100 Euro Jahresbeitrag dauert das bis in die aschgraue Ewigkeit!
Mir wär's ja auch lieber, ich könnte z.B. zu deinen finanziellen Konditionen fischen, aber hier im Süden ist das leider nicht möglich. Denn wie bei jedem Hobby gilt auch für's Angeln, dass es nur betreiben kann, wer es sich leisten kann. Und ein Jedermannsrecht zum Nullkostentarif gibt es eben nur bei den allerwenigsten Hobbies...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Mal sehen, wann die Diskutanten merken, dass es dem TE gar nicht um den Preis ging.........


postmaster schrieb:


> Mit den ganzen Gebühren und Beiträge bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## Reg A. (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wann die Diskutanten merken, dass es dem TE gar nicht um den Preis ging.........



Das ist den meisten schon bewusst (denk' ich), aber die Diskussion hat sich doch schon lange verselbstständigt.


----------



## postmaster (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wann die Diskutanten merken, dass es dem TE gar nicht um den Preis ging.........





Reg A. schrieb:


> Das ist den meisten schon bewusst (denk' ich), aber die Diskussion hat sich doch schon lange verselbstständigt.



Soweit eigentlich ja. Hab mich damit abgefunden, dass bei mir in der Region die Preise einfach so sind wie sie sind. Jetzt, wo ich den Schein seit knapp einem Monat habe, einen Rückzieher zu machen, kommt für mich nicht in Frage 

Aber so wie es aussieht, hab ich wohl mit diesem Thema eine Interessante Diskussion ausgelöst. Vor dieses Problem stehen anderer Junangler jedoch ebenfalls. Von dem her ist es sehr interessant Meinung anderer zu lesen und die "Vereinspolitik" anderer Bundesländer kennen zu lernen.

Ich verfolge die Beiträge sehr gespannt mit. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es gleich so ein Dialog auslöst.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wann die Diskutanten merken, dass es dem TE gar nicht um den Preis ging.........



Weil so ein Thema eben auch aus sich heraus lebt, das Forum belebt und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und in dem Link steht doch glatt:
> 
> "Nach §58 Nummer 1 BGB sind Bestimmungen über den Ein- und
> Austritt der Mitglieder beim eingetragenen Verein der Satzung zu
> entnehmen. *Der Verein kann über das Aufnahmegesuch grundsätzlich frei entscheiden und gegebenenfalls die Aufnahme auch ohne Begründung ablehnen*..."





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel. Wenn die 9 genommenen Personen Deutsche waren und der Abgelehnte Russe, wird es bei einer Anzeige wegen Diskriminierung (da brauch man nicht mal eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, sondern stellt Anzeige) ganz eng.
> 
> Die Leute rufen dann im einfachsten Fall, wenn sie clever sind, hier an: http://www.antidiskriminierungsstelle.de/DE/Home/home_node.html
> Und dann hat man Spaß. Als Arbeitgeber wie als Vereinsvorstand. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede.
> ...



Ja wenn der Verein in dem von dir konstruierten Beispielfall so naiv ist und als Ablehnungsgrund "Russe" angibt, dann kommst du vielleicht durch.

Aber der von mir zitierte  §58 Nummer 1 BGB erteilt eingetragenen Vereinen ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis, einen Aufnahmeantrag ohne eine Begründung abzulehnen und somit stehen sie auch nicht in der Rechtfertigungspflicht gegenüber irgendwelchen Gutmenschen, denn die stehen ganz sicher nicht über dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch.


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

An "Naturliebhaber"n  mit vermeintlichem Rechtswissen haben dann alle Vereine ihre Freude.
Wir lassen inzwischen alles von Juristen klären damit wir gegen solche unqualifizierte Reden  gewappnet sind. Auch das kostet Geld das die Mitglieder aufbringen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Dass ihr das rechtlich abklären lasst in eurem Verein, ist vernünftig - dass in meinen Augen Satzung, Bestimmungen, Geschäftsordnungen oder das reale Tun vieler Vereine (in meinen Augen deutlich über 70%, gerade kleinerer) nicht rechtskonform sind, das wage ich zu behaupten.

Und je weiter sich ein Verein von Mustersatzungen entfernt und je mehr er in der Satzung das im Einzelfall regeln will, desto größer ist diese Gefahr..

Gute Landesverbände bieten deswegen für ihre Vereine entsprechende Schulungen an.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein gemeinnütziger Verein unterliegt dem Grundsatz der Förderung der Allgemeinheit. Er darf damit den Kreis seiner Mitglieder nicht eng einschränken. Sobald sich ein Antragsteller diskriminiert führt, sei es, weil er Arbeiter ist und im Verein nur Akademiker sind oder weil er Ausländer ist oder Rentner usw., wird es für den Verein im Falle der Klage immer eng.
> 
> Ich kenne aus dem vergangenen Jahr zwei Fälle aus Mittelfranken, wo sich Deutschrussen in Angelvereine eingeklagt haben. In beiden Fällen wurde den Vereinen vom Gericht Diskriminierungsabsicht unterstellt.



Es kommt halt auf die Personen und die Begründung an.
Ein Verein kann natürlich Kriminelle ablehnen.

Oder hast Du als Angler Lust neben einen verurteiltem Mörder oder Kinderschänder zu angeln?  
Oder mit einem Mitglied welcher bereits mehrfach wegen Körperverletzung verurteilt wurde?

Mancher mag ja sehr sozial eingestellt sein.  Die Masse will solche Leute aber nicht im Verein haben.

Heisst aber nicht, dass die abgelehnten Russen Kriminelle waren.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ihr das rechtlich abklären lasst in eurem Verein, ist vernünftig - dass in meinen Augen Satzung, Bestimmungen, Geschäftsordnungen oder das reale Tun vieler Vereine (in meinen Augen deutlich über 70%, gerade kleinerer) nicht rechtskonform sind, das wage ich zu behaupten.
> 
> Und je weiter sich ein Verein von Mustersatzungen entfernt und je mehr er in der Satzung das im Einzelfall regeln will, desto größer ist diese Gefahr..
> 
> .



Falsch, alle zwei Jahre kommt die Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch das Finanzamt UND DIE LESEN die Satzung geben ihr Ok nur wenn alles konform ist -oder machen eine Satzungsänderung zur Auflage,wenn sich entsprechende Gesetze geändert haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Ich sprech ja nicht nur von Gemeinnützigkeit, das ist nur ein Punkt..

Und die FA machen nix mehr groß, wenn sie mal was genehmigt haben - erst nach Anzeigen.

Die machen sich nicht mehr Arbeit als nötig..

Das ist keinerlei Sicherheit und kann nach bekannt werden entsprechender Fakten auch noch (je nach Qualifikation des Verstosses) mind. 5 Jahre rückwirkend bzw. bis zu 10 Jahre rückwirkend aberkannt werden, auch wenn vorher bereits geprüft/anerkannt wurde.

Da Du aus NDS kommst, empfehle ich Dir bzw. euren Vereinscheffes folgende Veranstaltungen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/termine/500-seminar-vereinsrecht.html
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/termine/499-steuerrechtliche-grundlagen-für-vereine.html
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/termine/473-seminar-recht-für-vereine-2016.html


----------



## Sharpo (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sprech ja nicht nur von Gemeinnützigkeit, das ist nur ein Punkt..
> 
> Und die FA machen nix mehr groß, wenn sie mal was genehmigt haben - erst nach Anzeigen.
> 
> ...




Absolut. Die sind sowas von überlastet und haben kein Bock auf diese kleinen Fische.


----------



## Rxlxhx (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Mir wäre das ebenfalls zuviel Geld,mit dem dann unter anderem einmal im Jahr ein Fischerfest gefeiert wird,(ich meine einen hiesigen Verein) an dem ich eh nie teilnehmen würde.

Kleine Annekdote : FS im vorigen Jahr bei Verein A in meiner Heimatstadt neu gemacht,erst danach erfahren wie hoch die Gesamtkosten sind,und wegen der Höhe nicht beigetreten. (es waren um die 140,00€) Alternativ habe ich von einem wesentlich günstigeren Verein erfahren,und seitdem bin ich im Angelladen eines Vorstandsmitgliedes von Verein A kein gern gesehener Gast. Man sieht also,das sich Vereine im selben Landkreis nichtmal untereinander "Grün" sind.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



postmaster schrieb:


> Antwort vom Vorstand war, ich hätte ein Jahr Zeit, mich um Bürgen aus dem Verein zu kümmern, solange bekäme ich "nur" eine Jahresgastkarte für 2 Seen.



Keine Lust mir alle Seiten durchzulesen, daher die Gefahr dass das schon jemand geschrieben hat.

Die Jahresgastkarte bekommst Du doch wohl ohne die restlichen Gebühren zu zahlen. Frage, was kostet diese Jahresgastkarte?

Ansonsten sind das vollkommen übliche Gebühren und Bedingungen, zumindest in Regionen, die nicht mit mehr Wasser als Land gesegnet sind.


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit in Verbindung mit Besteuerung von Vereinen ist definitiv nicht so einfach wie es hier dargestellt wird und auch über die Hälfte der Aussagen dazu hier im Thread sind falsch. Also lasst es, das macht hier keinen Sinn...


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Keine Lust mir alle Seiten durchzulesen, daher die Gefahr dass das schon jemand geschrieben hat. Die Jahresgastkarte bekommst Du doch wohl ohne die restlichen Gebühren zu zahlen. Frage, was kostet diese Jahresgastkarte?



Er muss alle anfallenden Gebühren zahlen und ist dann 1 Jahr auf Probe.

Das mit den Bürgen sehe ich auch nicht als Problem an, man hat ja ein Jahr Zeit Kontakte zu knüpfen. Beim FV Unterelchingen ist das strenger, da braucht man vor dem Eintritt bereits einen Bürgen.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Und um es mit den Bürgen mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen.

Diese Vereine werden sicher triftige Gründe dafür benennen können, warum sie Bürgen verlangen. So eine Maßnahme schüttelt sich keiner aus dem Ärmel, da ja damit auch die eigenen Mitglieder belastet werden. Aber es wird den Mitgliedern vermutlich so lieber sein, als (wieder) mit schrägen Vögeln konfrontiert zu sein.

Das muss man nun nicht gutheißen, aber man sollte es unter diesem Gesichtspunkt wenigstens verstehen können. Verbrannte Kinder scheuen eben das Feuer!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Landesverbände bieten deswegen für ihre Vereine entsprechende Schulungen an.



Allein schon das Durcharbeiten fundierter Fachliteratur hilft. Ein sehr empfehlenswertes Exemplar für alle Vorstände ist aus meiner Sicht das hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Vereinsrecht-Leitfaden-Vereine-ihre-Mitglieder/dp/3482429898/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1463080356&sr=8-2&keywords=Vereinsrecht

Ich wette aber, dass nicht mal die Hälfte der deutschen Vereinsvorstände so ein Buch je in der Hand hatte.


----------



## postmaster (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Jahresgastkarte bekommst Du doch wohl ohne die restlichen Gebühren zu zahlen. Frage, was kostet diese Jahresgastkarte?
> 
> Ansonsten sind das vollkommen übliche Gebühren und Bedingungen, zumindest in Regionen, die nicht mit mehr Wasser als Land gesegnet sind.




Die Aussage von Mozartkugel ist korrekt.



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Er muss alle anfallenden Gebühren zahlen und ist dann 1 Jahr auf Probe.
> 
> Das mit den Bürgen sehe ich auch nicht als Problem an, man hat ja ein Jahr Zeit Kontakte zu knüpfen. Beim FV Unterelchingen ist das strenger, da braucht man vor dem Eintritt bereits einen Bürgen.



Die normale Jahreskarte für Mitglieder kostet für alle 6 Seen, die der Verein besitzt Jährlich 100€. 

Wenn ich erstmal nur 100€ z.B. für die zwei Seen bezahlen müsste während der Probezeit bzw. bis ich die zwei Bürgen habe, hätte ich auch kein Problem. Mit 100€ für ne Jahreskarte für 2 Seen kann man nix falsch machen. Aber mit den ganzen Startgebühren ist mir das schon etwas heikel, wenn der Verein nach einem Jahr tschüss sagt. 

Ich bin kein böser Mensch, habe auch keine Angst auf die Menschen zuzugehen, weil ich im Außendienst arbeite und viel Kontakt mit Menschen habe. Ich verstehe einfach das Prinzip nicht,  innerhalb von einem Jahr zu zwei Personen dermaßen vertrauen aufzubauen, dass sie für mich Bürgen. Meiner Meinung nach kann man innerhalb von einem Jahr niemand dermaßen kennen lernen, dass man für diesen bürgt.


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Mai 2016)

Was heißt den in deinem Fall "bürgen" genau? 
Dass sie sagen: "Ja, der ist schwer in Ordnung und ich befürworte seine Aufnahme im Verein."

Oder, dass sie tatsächlich für finanziellen Schaden o.ä. der durch dich entsteht, auch grade stehen müssen?


----------



## Lommel (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Sei mir nicht bös Postmaster, aber greif einfach zum Telefon und schilder den Vorsitzenden deine Bedenken. Du hast es im Verein mit Menschen zu tun und Satzungen hören sich manchmal ziemlich rigide an, die sind aber nicht in Stein gemeisselt. Mit bürgen ist meistens gemeint das sich zwei Mitangler finden die sagen jawoll der ist in Ordnung den können wir nehmen. Gut kommt dann auch wenn du in dem Jahr Probe die Arbeitseinsätze mitmachst und dich an den Versammlungen beteiligst. Zu dem Argument das nur Bonzen in so Vereinen angeln kann ich behaupten das gerade für Leute die nicht soviel Kohle haben auch Sonderlösungen gefunden werden. Beispiel Angler a zahlt halt nur die Hälfte des Jahresbeitrags, dafür macht er 10 Arbeitsstunden am Gewässer mehr. Redenden Menschen kann meistens geholfen werden.


----------



## postmaster (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Was heißt den in deinem Fall "bürgen" genau?
> Dass sie sagen: "Ja, der ist schwer in Ordnung und ich befürworte seine Aufnahme im Verein."
> 
> Oder, dass sie tatsächlich für finanziellen Schaden o.ä. der durch dich entsteht, auch grade stehen müssen?



Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe und ich verstehe das unter "Bürgen" auch so, dass der jenige dann bei Fehler gerade stehen müsste. Wenn es natürlich nur eine Art "Empfehlung" ist, ohne für jemand in Rechenschaft zu gehen, sieht das ganze natürlich anders aus. Ich werde da nochmal denke ich nachfragen, was das für Auswirkung haben könnte. Im Antragsformular steht nur folgendes drin:



> "Der Bürge erklärt mit seiner Unterschrift, dass ihm der Antragsteller persönlich bekannt ist und lt. Satzung in den Verein aufgenommen werden kann. ..."





Lommel schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht bös Postmaster, aber greif einfach zum Telefon und schilder den Vorsitzenden deine Bedenken. Du hast es im Verein mit Menschen zu tun und Satzungen hören sich manchmal ziemlich rigide an, die sind aber nicht in Stein gemeisselt. Mit bürgen ist meistens gemeint das sich zwei Mitangler finden die sagen jawoll der ist in Ordnung den können wir nehmen. Gut kommt dann auch wenn du in dem Jahr Probe die Arbeitseinsätze mitmachst und dich an den Versammlungen beteiligst. Zu dem Argument das nur Bonzen in so Vereinen angeln kann ich behaupten das gerade für Leute die nicht soviel Kohle haben auch Sonderlösungen gefunden werden. Beispiel Angler a zahlt halt nur die Hälfte des Jahresbeitrags, dafür macht er 10 Arbeitsstunden am Gewässer mehr. Redenden Menschen kann meistens geholfen werden.



Hi Lommel,

ich war bereits vor paar Tagen beim Vorstand persönlich anwesend, wir hatten zum Kaffee das Gespräch geführt. Deshalb weiß ich die vielen Details / die Aufnahmebedingungen. Ich glaube er hat mich schon verstanden, dass ich bedenken wegen den Bürgen habe, weil ich da paar Mal nachgehakt hatte. Er war der Überzeugung, dass dies kein Problem sei. Mag sein, aber so wie ich den Verein / die Vorstandschaft nicht kenne, kennen die mich auch nicht. Deshalb kann ich die Regelung stück weit verstehen, weil wer weiß, was das ganze für Hintergründe hat, wie manche schon hier geschrieben haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Hallo postmaster,

vor etlichen Jahrzehnten, beim Anglerboom in den 1970/1980ern, war es bei uns im Verein auch üblich, daß man eine Empfehlung (besser zwei) brauchte um leichter aufgenommen zu werden. Aber diese "Empfehler" oder nennen wir sie ruhig Bürgen, hafteten mit nichts außer ihrem guten Ruf und das genügte auch. Kaum jemand hätte einen suspekten Beitrittswilligen empfohlen, da er dann von Vorstandschaft und auch Mitgliedern zumindest blöd angeredet wurde.
Hintergrund dafür war, daß damals viele in die Anglervereine drängten und ein Verein, oder Kartenausgeber allgemein, ja nur soviel Karten ausgeben kann wie ihm von der Fischereibehörde aufgrund seiner Gewässerfläche genehmigt werden.
Mit Bürgen nach dem BGB hatte das nichts zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## postmaster (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo postmaster,
> 
> vor etlichen Jahrzehnten, beim Anglerboom in den 1970/1980ern, war es bei uns im Verein auch üblich, daß man eine Empfehlung (besser zwei) brauchte um leichter aufgenommen zu werden. Aber diese "Empfehler" oder nennen wir sie ruhig Bürgen, hafteten mit nichts außer ihrem guten Ruf und das genügte auch. Kaum jemand hätte einen suspekten Beitrittswilligen empfohlen, da er dann von Vorstandschaft und auch Mitgliedern zumindest blöd angeredet wurde.
> Hintergrund dafür war, daß damals viele in die Anglervereine drängten und ein Verein, oder Kartenausgeber allgemein, ja nur soviel Karten ausgeben kann wie ihm von der Fischereibehörde aufgrund seiner Gewässerfläche genehmigt werden.
> ...



Hi Lajos,

vielen Dank für das Aufklären. Aus dem Blickwinkel habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich zu Paranoia bin. Ich werde da nochmal paar Nächte drüber schlafen und denke, dass ich dann nochmal einen Termin beim Vorstand machen werde um persönlich nochmal zu sprechen. Dann wird eine Entscheidung fallen


----------



## postmaster (1. Juni 2016)

*Fazit/Ergebnis:*

Hallo zusammen,

zusammenfassend nochmal vielen Dank an alle die sich hier beteiligt haben. Ich denke, dass man dadurch auch einen kleinen Überblick in die "Machenschaften" der anderen Vereine in den verschiedenen Bundesländern bekommen hat.

Ich bin jetzt in einen Verein rein gekommen, der normalerweise keine neuen Mitglieder aufnimmt. Durch Zufall habe ich erfahren, dass ein sehr enger Familienangehöriger dort in der Vorstandschaft ist.  Nochmal Glück gehabt... Ging alles seinen weg, habe alles relativ kurzfristig erhalten (Mitgliederausweis, Jahreskarte für die gewünschten Seen etc.). Irgendwo schade, weil dies wieder beweist, dass (mittlerweile) auch die Vereine, wie manche Firmen/Konzerne als Vetterleswirtschaft funktionieren.

Am Wochenende ist das Königsfischen - wer weiß ob ich da dann meinen ersten Fisch fange.

Bis dahin, petri heil @ all


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Verein beitreten, Anforderungen*

Na super, dann viel Spaß! 
Kann nie schaden gut vernetzt zu sein [emoji4]


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fazit/Ergebnis:*



postmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zusammenfassend nochmal vielen Dank an alle die sich hier beteiligt haben. Ich denke, dass man dadurch auch einen kleinen Überblick in die "Machenschaften" der anderen Vereine in den verschiedenen Bundesländern bekommen hat.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt in einen Verein rein gekommen, der normalerweise keine neuen Mitglieder aufnimmt. Durch Zufall habe ich erfahren, dass ein sehr enger Familienangehöriger dort in der Vorstandschaft ist.  Nochmal Glück gehabt... ...


und jetzt kennen wir auch die "machenschaften" deines vereins:
fette vetternwirtschaft.

ist ja wie aufm "balkan"


ps:  glückwunsch für dich.
dein post zeigt aber auch, dass ehrlichkeit und klugheit nicht unbedingt geschwister sind.


----------

